# Post your pens



## Mediocre

Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs (like many of mine lol), etc...

That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to ballpoint, post up!

I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet


----------



## cheu_f50

Edit: I only have fountain pens ... disregard.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Most of my pens come from a time when we had to fill out sales orders on multi-part NCR forms. There are 4 FP's and 4 MP's in this pic, just to round things out. The rest are BP's and RB's that were the real "workhorses" (wink). Heavy emphasis on Parker and Waterman.


----------



## Mediocre

cheu_f50 said:


> Edit: I only have fountain pens ... disregard.


You do not even have a cheap clicker around !?!?

I changed the thread to be more inclusive, now post up!! I look forward to learning!


----------



## E150GT

My only nice pen. Found it in a drawer at home. My wife got it as a graduation gift. I've been using it for a couple years now.


----------



## time+tide

I busted these guys out ever since being stuck at home since I don't have any free cheap office pens to use. High school Parker brothers, rollerball and fountain


----------



## cheu_f50

Mediocre said:


> You do not even have a cheap clicker around !?!?
> 
> I changed the thread to be more inclusive, now post up!! I look forward to learning!


Well there are a few clickies around ... but I won't accept them as mine HAH.

This is my daily Pilot Metropolitan. Had this for about 3 years I think the paint at the end is flaking off, hoping In a couple of more years the whole thing would be bronze. That'd be pretty cool assuming I don't lose this one like the other 3 before it.









Also have a Cross Bailey at my desk as a back up. Nothing special, these are both budget fountain pens that cost less than $20.










I've lost a few pens to know getting a Mont Blanc or similar is as good as flushing money down the toilet.


----------



## LeDandy_66

E150GT said:


> My only nice pen. Found it in a drawer at home. My wife got it as a graduation gift. I've been using it for a couple years now.
> 
> View attachment 15782070


The Townsend! I had one a long time ago as a rollerball. Would have preferred ball point. A substantial and eye catching pen.


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

My daily driver for about 4 years has been a TWSBI Diamond 580. Their customer service is excellent. I also have a Montblanc and a Pilot Metropolitan that get seldom use.


----------



## LeDandy_66

Ball points only for me. I'm left handed and do not have good technical writing skills. Good side is that ball points are the cheapest to buy from a series. Best pen in the lot: the yellow Waterman Charleston.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Mediocre said:


> Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs, etc...
> 
> That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to rollerballs to your trusty Bic, post up!
> 
> I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet
> 
> View attachment 15781925


That's a beauty!


----------



## cheu_f50

Mediocre said:


> You do not even have a cheap clicker around !?!?
> 
> I changed the thread to be more inclusive, now post up!! I look forward to learning!


You know what ... I am an idiot and I apologize. I do have one non foundation pen. Entirely forgot about this ST Dupont Classique. I don't quite remember when it was discontinued, but this has been the pen I've always thought of as the "classic pen" because my dad had one to match his ST Dupont lighter, and it's made for Jackie Kennedy in the 70s, inspired by her lighter (or at least that's how I remembered it).

Anyhow when I saw it in a shop in Australia brand new as new old stock while I was on vacation to attend the 2019 Formula 1 Australian GP, I couldn't help myself to not buy it. Since then I've used it twice, once to sign my marriage certificate, and once to sign the paperwork for the purchase of my house.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

A few years back, I realized my penmanship had gone to hell due to lack of use - everything I "wrote" was via a physical or virtual keyboard. I addressed this by picking up a couple of Parker Jotters and a handful of notebooks from Moleskine and Field Notes. Since then, I've added more Parkers, a Machine Era Markup in brass, a Tactile Turn bolt in titanium with a timascus bolt and a handful of others. I also dug out a couple of old Lamys from my desk and Frankensteined them together to make the one you see below - it was a fountain pen but now houses a rollerball refill. I own nothing truly high-end. My pen comfort level maxes out at roughly $150.


----------



## Always Alba

This is my favourite pen (and pencil). A limited edition set of 144.


----------



## Mediocre

cheu_f50 said:


> You know what ... I am an idiot and I apologize. I do have one non foundation pen. Entirely forgot about this ST Dupont Classique. I don't quite remember when it was discontinued, but this has been the pen I've always thought of as the "classic pen" because my dad had one to match his ST Dupont lighter, and it's made for Jackie Kennedy in the 70s, inspired by her lighter (or at least that's how I remembered it).
> 
> Anyhow when I saw it in a shop in Australia brand new as new old stock while I was on vacation to attend the 2019 Formula 1 Australian GP, I couldn't help myself to not buy it. Since then I've used it twice, once to sign my marriage certificate, and once to sign the paperwork for the purchase of my house.
> 
> View attachment 15782132


Nice pens, and I knew you had one somewhere! I agree ST Dupont makes a fine rollerball!


----------



## Mediocre

LosAngelesTimer said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks! If it proves to be a purchase I enjoy, I will get their brass one to put beside it. Would be fun to watch them age together!


----------



## Mediocre

LosAngelesTimer said:


> A few years back, I realized my penmanship had gone to hell due to lack of use - everything I "wrote" was via a physical or virtual keyboard. I addressed this by picking up a couple of Parker Jotters and a handful of notebooks from Moleskine and Field Notes. Since then, I've added more Parkers, a Machine Era Markup in brass, a Tactile Turn bolt in titanium with a timascus bolt and a handful of others. I also dug out a couple of old Lamys from my desk and Frankensteined them together to make the one you see below - it was a fountain pen but now houses a rollerball refill. I own nothing truly high-end. My pen comfort level maxes out at roughly $150.
> 
> View attachment 15782148


What are your thoughts on the tactile turn bolt? I owned a Ti, bolt-action pen (do not recall the brand, purchased when Drop was Massdrop) years ago, and I have no idea where it has gone lol


----------



## Simon

Got quite a few vintage - mainly British 1930's-1960's 
I have a vintage Pelikan collectors' grail pen: Pelikan Toledo from 1934 
Here a photo of a giant 1929 Conway Stewart Duro no1 with a 1925 Conway Stewart 'Dinkie'


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Mediocre said:


> What are your thoughts on the tactile turn bolt? I owned a Ti, bolt-action pen (do not recall the brand, purchased when Drop was Massdrop) years ago, and I have no idea where it has gone lol


I think it's fantastic. It's built extremely well and is very, very fidget friendly.

My only real concern is the thickness of the barrel, which they recently addressed with the release of a slim variant. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably go with the slim in the small size as the one I have - full size titanium - is pretty large. It works for desk use but doesn't travel especially well.


----------



## E150GT

Mediocre said:


> Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs, etc...
> 
> That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to rollerballs to your trusty Bic, post up!
> 
> I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet
> 
> View attachment 15781925


Ooooh I like this., I am a copper collector. I like copper. I usually find my copper in the trash though.


----------



## E150GT

LeDandy_66 said:


> The Townsend! I had one a long time ago as a rollerball. Would have preferred ball point. A substantial and eye catching pen.


I like it. My only complaint is it is sometimes slippery


----------



## time+tide

Mediocre said:


> Nice pens, and I knew you had one somewhere! I agree ST Dupont makes a fine rollerball!
> 
> View attachment 15782208


What are some of your favourite roller ball pens? I've been meaning to get a new one but I'm finding it difficult to figure out which rollerball is good particularly because what a read/watch keeps pointing me to Schmidt! Is Schmidt the king? Or just the "best" cheap refills


----------



## jar

It seems I actually have three pens with ink in them right now; far more than I've had inked in the last few decades.

One is a Sheaffer NoNonsense that I believe was a prototype that never went into production. It's just a plain black NoNonsense with a fine italic nib that was likely from a Sheaffer Calligraphy set but witha self inking 'Chop' on the cap. The 'Chop' is the Kanji symbol for the "Noda" family.








Another is an Aurora 888P cartridge pen most likely made in 1958 or so and the third is a Conway Stewart #58 cartridge/converter with an fine italic nib.


----------



## Mediocre

time+tide said:


> What are some of your favourite roller ball pens? I've been meaning to get a new one but I'm finding it difficult to figure out which rollerball is good particularly because what a read/watch keeps pointing me to Schmidt! Is Schmidt the king? Or just the "best" cheap refills


I have not written with enough to be confident in a "best" statement. For example, never used a Schneider. I tend to go back with refills from the manufacturer.

Truth be told, my favorite cheap rollerball is the uniball vision elite. Lose em, leave em everywhere, don't care!


----------



## plohmann

This is my last of the nice pens, an Omas Bologna with an 18k nib. It writes like a dream. I used to have a bunch of other pens but sold them to afford... you guessed it, a watch. I hope this isn't the start of the "I found this pen in my grandfather's drawer, is it a fake" first-poster threads.


----------



## Mediocre

plohmann said:


> This is my last of the nice pens, an Omas Bologna with an 18k nib. It writes like a dream. I used to have a bunch of other pens but sold them to afford... you guessed it, a watch. I hope this isn't the start of the "I found this pen in my grandfather's drawer, is it a fake" first-poster threads.
> View attachment 15782585


My grandfather would have called me crazy for spending more than $2 on a pen LOL


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Pelikan Souverän M800 Stone Garden Italic Broad with a Fritz Schimpf Italic Grind*

Tom K.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Here's my little collection of Parkers. I'm all about the Parker "51" and its siblings. I write with the fountain pens everyday as I take notes on calls with students. 
From left to right, I've got, all from the 1950's and 60's, a: midnight blue "51" with gold filled cap and gold nib (Noodler's Bad Blue Heron), burgundy "51" Special with octanium nib (Noodler's Red-Black), teal "21" Super/octanium (Noodler's Bad Green Gator), and Navy Gray "21" Super/octanium (Noodler's American Eel Black). In front is a "51" pencil that came as a set with the fountain pen. 









Oh, and here's one "posted" as requested  Sorry for my horrible hand-writing.


----------



## Paul R

I don't have anything I'd call a fancy pen, though I've always been particular about carrying a pen and which ones I like. In the last two years Rite in the Rain has replaced my old standard, the F-301 BP. Obviously I favor pocket clipped clickers. 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

For a moment I thought there was a spelling error in the thread title.


----------



## kpjimmy

I've been on a Kara's Kustoms kick lately























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rodentman said:


> For a moment I thought there was a spelling error in the thread title.


Uh... ballpoint or fountain?


----------



## Mediocre

kpjimmy said:


> I've been on a Kara's Kustoms kick lately
> View attachment 15782912
> View attachment 15782913
> View attachment 15782914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Very nice! What are the orange ones? Love that color!


----------



## kpjimmy

Mediocre said:


> Very nice! What are the orange ones? Love that color!


That is the kickstarter version of the karas ink line. I guess it's like ink 0.0 because they no longer make parts s that fit this pen lol. It can convert from fountain pen to ball point pen

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

kpjimmy said:


> That is the kickstarter version of the karas ink line. I guess it's like ink 0.0 because they no longer make parts s that fit this pen lol. It can convert from fountain pen to ball point pen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Will check them out


----------



## kpjimmy

Mediocre said:


> Thanks, Will check them out


The ink is either a ball point or fountain pen. They no longer make hybrids, I don't think lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlegear

Mediocre said:


> Truth be told, my favorite cheap rollerball is the uniball vision elite.


Those are amazingly good pens. And superlative value.


----------



## kpjimmy

Mediocre said:


> I have not written with enough to be confident in a "best" statement. For example, never used a Schneider. I tend to go back with refills from the manufacturer.
> 
> Truth be told, my favorite cheap rollerball is the uniball vision elite. Lose em, leave em everywhere, don't care!


Agreed with the uniball! They have been mygo to until the pen rabbit hole lol. My thoughts were that I wouldn't purposely misplaced a 20 dollar pen now it's migrated to 200 lol

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade

Oh boy, did I read the topic title wrong at first glance~!


----------



## laabstract

I am a fan of this one.


----------



## joeyfrost

My go to ball point with no name. Lol I used to own a lot of tarantulas and i was super lucky to find this web designed pen. Btw if anyone knows of any nice quality pens with web designs I'm listening lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichTONY




----------



## jah




----------



## Bradjhomes

Have a Conway Stewart that was given as a wedding gift (specifically to sign the wedding certificate with). Never used it since.

My Parker 25 is all I need.


----------



## Mediocre

joeyfrost said:


> My go to ball point with no name. Lol I used to own a lot of tarantulas and i was super lucky to find this web designed pen. Btw if anyone knows of any nice quality pens with web designs I'm listening lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jah said:


> View attachment 15783375


I commend the great watches you snuck into this thread alongside well-matched pens!!!! ?


----------



## Mediocre

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I think it's fantastic. It's built extremely well and is very, very fidget friendly.
> 
> My only real concern is the thickness of the barrel, which they recently addressed with the release of a slim variant. If I had to do it over again, I'd probably go with the slim in the small size as the one I have - full size titanium - is pretty large. It works for desk use but doesn't travel especially well.





laabstract said:


> I am a fan of this one.


You two worked together....and I caved! Great looking pens!

@LosAngelesTimer Thanks the advice on the slim vs the original. Just ordered the bronze slim


----------



## B.Kenobi

A few favorites:

Sailor Professional Gear rose gold
Kara's INK blue with copper.
Tactile Turn copper (more fidget toy than pen)
Vanishing point decimo

My Lamy 2k would be here but it's in the shop.


----------



## laabstract

Mediocre said:


> You two worked together....and I caved! Great looking pens!
> 
> @LosAngelesTimer Thanks the advice on the slim vs the original. Just ordered the bronze slim
> 
> View attachment 15783748


 NICE! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## M3xpress

Nothing fancy, but the group I pull from for my EDC.

I wouldn't mind snagging a fancy pen at some point, maybe a nice fountain but knowing my luck that would be when I lose it or it leaks on me lol.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogray57

Here are some fun pens...top to bottom: Parker Jotter XL, Parker Jotter Originals Rollerball, Everyman Grafton, Fisher Space Pen Star Trek Edition (the Enterprise is on the other side of the barrel), Fisher Space Pen Non-Reflective Military Cap-O-Matic.


----------



## spicynoodle

I picked my one pen in 2015 -- a Fellhoelter TiBolt -- and have never regretted it. 

The bolt action is delightful, I love the feel of titanium and the look of a well-done stonewashed finish, and Fellhoelter's tolerances are so good that the join between the portions that unscrew is completely invisible. (It's just ahead of the forwardmost groove near the tip.)


----------



## SaMaster14

I've got to get all of my pens, fountain or otherwise, in one place and I'll post a photo! Mainly Visconti fountain pens and Montblanc ballpoints!

Posting to subscribe to the thread, as well!

EDIT: I just realized I had three of my Visconti fountain pens with me at work today!

From top to bottom:
1. Blue "Rembrandt" - bold nib, blue ink 
2. Coral "Mirage" - medium nib, black ink 
3. Black "Eco Logic" - fine nib, black ink










Aaaaand one of my Montblac ballpoints!


----------



## Mediocre

Anybody care to offer thoughts on Omas pens? They have caught my interest

This is a simple Cross brand twist pen. It was a gift during a trip to Denmark a couple of years ago. Simple look, smooth writing. It has been well used, well traveled, and somehow not lost!


----------



## TgeekB

1934 Parker Vacumatic Standard


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> I've got to get all of my pens, fountain or otherwise, in one place and I'll post a photo! Mainly Visconti fountain pens and Montblanc ballpoints!
> 
> Posting to subscribe to the thread, as well!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I had three of my Visconti fountain pens with me at work today!
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 1. Blue "Rembrandt" - bold nib, blue ink
> 2. Coral "Mirage" - medium nib, black ink
> 3. Black "Eco Logic" - fine nib, black ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand one of my Montblac ballpoints!


Nice collection! Just realized you had an eco logic Visconti. Mind offering your thoughts? I looked awhile back when exploring palladium finish pens, and I wondered how the hemp material would feel.


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> Nice collection! Just realized you had an eco logic Visconti. Mind offering your thoughts? I looked awhile back when exploring palladium finish pens, and I wondered how the hemp material would feel.


I love it! It feels great to write with and it's a very reasonably priced offering from Visconti. I'd definitely recommend one in a collection!


----------



## beboy

One of my EDC:


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs, etc...
> 
> That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to rollerballs to your trusty Bic, post up!
> 
> I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet
> 
> View attachment 15781925


Godfrey

A successful acquisition! I am definitely pleased!


----------



## SaMaster14

First off, @Mediocre ; , apologies if I hi-jacked the thread! On Tapatalk, it shows up as "post your pens", but I see the title may have been changed to post your _non-fountain_ pens (and then I went ahead and posted mainly fountain pens!)

In response, I have to post one more&#8230; my first "real" fountain pen was actually this Blueberry Visconti "Breeze"










Now, most on-topic&#8230; some of my more used _non_ fountain pens!

On top, a vintage Montblanc Rollerball gifted to me by my parents before I went to college (looks like new, but could use a service!)

Followed by two newer Montblanc ballpoints, and actually my first venture into Visconti, a "Magma" **** Sapiens ballpoint, that was gifted to me upon graduating from Law School.


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> First off, @Mediocre ; , apologies if I hi-jacked the thread! On Tapatalk, it shows up as "post your pens", but I see the title may have been changed to post your _non-fountain_ pens (and then I went ahead and posted mainly fountain pens!)
> 
> In response, I have to post one more&#8230; my first "real" fountain pen was actually this Blueberry Visconti "Breeze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, most on-topic&#8230; some of my more used _non_ fountain pens!
> 
> On top, a vintage Montblanc Rollerball gifted to me by my parents before I went to college (looks like new, but could use a service!)
> 
> Followed by two newer Montblanc ballpoints, and actually my first venture into Visconti, a "Magma" **** Sapiens ballpoint, that was gifted to me upon graduating from Law School.


No apologies needed! It was originally "non-fountain" pens, then I changed it only a few posts in after @cheu_f50 removed an early fountain pen post. It is a hobby, more inclusive is more fun anyway!

You have an impressive array of writing utensil options. Dare I ask the favorite?


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Montblanc Meisterstück Platinum 149 Oblique Broad*

Tom K.


----------



## SaMaster14

SaMaster14 said:


> First off, @Mediocre ; , apologies if I hi-jacked the thread! On Tapatalk, it shows up as "post your pens", but I see the title may have been changed to post your _non-fountain_ pens (and then I went ahead and posted mainly fountain pens!)
> 
> In response, I have to post one more&#8230; my first "real" fountain pen was actually this Blueberry Visconti "Breeze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, most on-topic&#8230; some of my more used _non_ fountain pens!
> 
> On top, a vintage Montblanc Rollerball gifted to me by my parents before I went to college (looks like new, but could use a service!)
> 
> Followed by two newer Montblanc ballpoints, and actually my first venture into Visconti, a "Magma" **** Sapiens ballpoint, that was gifted to me upon graduating from Law School.


That is tough!! For the fountain pens, day-to-day, the eco logic is actually my favorite to write with! Very comfortable to hold and writes well! However, the Rembrandt is my pen with dedicated blue ink, and it has a bold nib, so it's my "signing" pen, when I need to provide a wet signature.

I honestly don't love roller balls, but the size of the Meisterstuck has some gravitas. Out of the ballpoints, a tie between the Montblanc heritage (with the snake clip) posted above and the Visconti **** Sapiens (love the color and the rubbery grip!)


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> That is tough!! For the fountain pens, day-to-day, the eco logic is actually my favorite to write with! Very comfortable to hold and writes well! However, the Rembrandt is my pen with dedicated blue ink, and it has a bold nib, so it's my "signing" pen, when I need to provide a wet signature.
> 
> I honestly don't love roller balls, but the size of the Meisterstuck has some gravitas. Out of the ballpoints, a tie between the Montblanc heritage (with the snake clip) posted above and the Visconti **** Sapiens (love the color and the rubbery grip!)


Great.....now I need a dedicated blue ink pen!


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> Godfrey
> 
> A successful acquisition! I am definitely pleased!
> 
> View attachment 15787980
> 
> 
> View attachment 15787981


Godfrey

I really must say I appreciate the capped size (short) yet full size and substantial feel when uncapped and screwed to full length. Not a quick-use option, but carry convenient.


----------



## Viseguy

I have a collection of FPs, but here (in low light) are my three Tactile Turn bolt-actions: black aluminum, bronze, and stainless. The bronze is the most special (IMO), and the SS for some reason gets the most compliments, but the light-weight aluminum is the most comfortable writer.


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> Great.....now I need a dedicated blue ink pen!


I didn't know I "needed" it until our firm said blue ink looks better on an electronic signature (it looks more like a wet signature) &#8230; now I can't look back!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## TgeekB

1970's Parker 75 Ciselé









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tx6309

It has a LAMY movement.


----------



## Mediocre

Keeping the thread alive, my only MB pen. I keep intending to get a pic with my watch, just never get around to it


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> Keeping the thread alive, my only MB pen. I keep intending to get a pic with my watch, just never get around to it
> 
> View attachment 15792236
> View attachment 15792237


I like them both! I have to say, I'd prefer the pen to the watch. Really a stunning MB pen!


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> I like them both! I have to say, I'd prefer the pen to the watch. Really a stunning MB pen!


Thanks! I look forward to carrying them together if I ever go back to the office. The subtle silver/black look made for each other!

Funny you say that though. I have considered selling the watch due to some other changes in my watch box, but I have never considered selling the pen.


----------



## Mediocre

Bringing this thread back to the top. ST Dupont Olympio, purple lacquer & palladium. Probably technically my nicest pen, but also my most flashy, so it never comes out


----------



## SaMaster14

This Aston pen pouch came in today from Goulet Pens (The Goulet Pen Company)

I have to say I am IMPRESSED. Comfortable leather, pens fit easily, and some extra room for a few business cards + I can slip in my smaller notepads.

Even more impressed with speed of shipping (in the US) and the price. (About $20 less, even with shipping, than another local pen shop that (thankfully?) didn't have the black leather version in stock).

Pics!


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> This Aston pen pouch came in today from Goulet Pens (The Goulet Pen Company)
> 
> I have to say I am IMPRESSED. Comfortable leather, pens fit easily, and some extra room for a few business cards + I can slip in my smaller notepads.
> 
> Even more impressed with speed of shipping (in the US) and the price. (About $20 less, even with shipping, than another local pen shop that (thankfully?) didn't have the black leather version in stock).
> 
> Pics!


VERY nice! That pouch looks perfectly sized, and that pen collection looks impressive in there!!


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> VERY nice! That pouch looks perfectly sized, and that pen collection looks impressive in there!!


Thank you!! Definitely pleasantly surprised by the pouch. And very reasonably priced for what you get. I think it was $64 before shipping.


----------



## Seikoporean

New to WUS and pleasantly surprised to see a thread on pens 

Sharing the latest addition to my Maki-e collection. I'd gone to the pen shop to scout for a gift but when the owner brought this out I couldn't resist the fine artwork.

Anyone else here into Maki-e?


----------



## SaMaster14

Seikoporean said:


> View attachment 15830943
> New to WUS and pleasantly surprised to see a thread on pens
> 
> Sharing the latest addition to my Maki-e collection. I'd gone to the pen shop to scout for a gift but when the owner brought this out I couldn't resist the fine artwork.
> 
> Anyone else here into Maki-e?


I don't know too much about them, but that is a beautifully crafted pen!


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> I don't know too much about them, but that is a beautifully crafted pen!


I 2nd this completely!


----------



## jar

Seikoporean said:


> View attachment 15830943
> New to WUS and pleasantly surprised to see a thread on pens
> 
> Sharing the latest addition to my Maki-e collection. I'd gone to the pen shop to scout for a gift but when the owner brought this out I couldn't resist the fine artwork.
> 
> Anyone else here into Maki-e?


Very much so. In particular some from Danitrio but also from Platinum and Sailor and even a few from Pilot.

Here is a Suzume Sparrow Hanryo size by Mr. Masanori Omote that is based on the Japanese folk tale "Tongue Cut Sparrow".


----------



## Mediocre

@Seikoporean & @jar both of those pens are intricate and superb!


----------



## Seikoporean

jar said:


> Very much so. In particular some from Danitrio but also from Platinum and Sailor and even a few from Pilot.
> 
> Here is a Suzume Sparrow Hanryo size by Mr. Masanori Omote that is based on the Japanese folk tale "Tongue Cut Sparrow".
> View attachment 15832793
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832797
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832799


oh that's a beautiful pen! I've a liking for maki-e and have a couple of sailors and platinums. Will share em soon!


----------



## jar

Here are some entry level Maki-e from Platinum, Sailor and Pilot.









And another sole artist from Sailor on the smaller 1911. This has two Betas in full display circling the body, one on the cap and the other on the body. It was created by Katsunobu Nishihara and is #1 of 10.


----------



## Seikoporean

jar said:


> Here are some entry level Maki-e from Platinum, Sailor and Pilot.
> View attachment 15833522
> 
> 
> And another sole artist from Sailor on the smaller 1911. This has two Betas in full display circling the body, one on the cap and the other on the body. It was created by Katsunobu Nishihara and is #1 of 10.
> 
> View attachment 15833545


My goodness those are awesome looking pens. The last one even more so! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Seikoporean

Here's a Sailor pen commissioned by my local pen store in commemoration of their 50th Anniversary

Set of 50. Feels good to be a part of their history, after giving them much of my hard earn money ahhaha... great honest fellas really..


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I wanted something simple. Cross Matte PVD.


----------



## Oxzilla

Today's set up









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Thanks for the recommendations WUS members. TT slim bronze just arrived, and after this thread I chose blue ink as well. It was delayed, but TT was polite enough to refund shipping because of the delay. I am pleased! @SaMaster14 @LosAngelesTimer


----------



## JustAbe

Blue MB for today!!


----------



## JustAbe

Have a happy Hump Day everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre

@JustAbe the pattern on that pen is perfect for that color!!

Nice watch too of course lol


----------



## JustAbe

Mediocre said:


> @JustAbe the pattern on that pen is perfect for that color!!
> 
> Nice watch too of course lol


Thank you, @Mediocre!! My fave pen. 😊 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office!

Some pens, some flags, and a watch!


----------



## Mediocre

Another one to share  I cannot do the cap justice, it will take better lighting to do so. I tried!


----------



## Mediocre

Monteverde


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> Monteverde
> 
> View attachment 15880297
> 
> View attachment 15880298


Love that blue!


----------



## caribiner23

Pilot Vanishing Point. This was a "new job" present to myself several years ago.


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> Love that blue!


Thanks! Working my way up to a Visconti!


----------



## Mediocre

jtlynn23 said:


> Pilot Vanishing Point. This was a "new job" present to myself several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 15880587


Nice! You don't see retractable fountain pens every day!

Well, you do...but most of us do not LOL


----------



## m1911

Caran d'Ache, Geneve....


----------



## Mediocre

m1911 said:


> Caran d'Ache, Geneve....


Nice! Caran is a fine pen indeed!


----------



## time+tide

jtlynn23 said:


> Pilot Vanishing Point. This was a "new job" present to myself several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 15880587


That retractable fountain pen is so cool


----------



## Mediocre

@SaMaster14 inspired me


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> @SaMaster14 inspired me
> 
> View attachment 15891897
> 
> View attachment 15891898
> 
> View attachment 15891899
> 
> View attachment 15891900


Beautiful Visconti!!

Glad I could be an enabler hahaha


----------



## Mediocre

Bump for more amazing pens!


----------



## roadcykler

Nothing fancy but a nice pen and great price. Ballograf Epoca P.


----------



## Mediocre

That is a great looking red!


----------



## roadcykler

Mediocre said:


> That is a great looking red!


The official color is "burgundy", but yes, it's a nice, deep shade of red.


----------



## Molando

6EEEA0F2-AB17-41AD-A2F7-B6F5DD642D52.jpeg




__
Molando


__
May 31, 2021












  








5C4808EB-B7D2-4D90-855D-7CB1150D3C95.jpeg




__
Molando


__
May 31, 2021







These are my current collects.
the CH912 is with a FA nib, and a replacement ebonite feed.
the FPR Himalayan is with a steel ultra flex,


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Pen novice but I did acquire this one:


----------



## Mediocre

@Molando very colorful, diverse collection!!

@RotorSelfWinding Montblanc looks perfect beside that IWC!


----------



## SugarPlumbus

Yard-O-Led Grand Vic + Lamy Dialog 3


----------



## BishBashBosh

This lot cover most needs. Fountain pens, Rollerball,mechanical pencil, Sharpie & a Space Pen.


----------



## Mediocre

BishBashBosh said:


> This lot cover most needs. Fountain pens, Rollerball,mechanical pencil, Sharpie & a Space Pen.
> View attachment 15936327


A bit of everything, fantastic!


----------



## Mediocre

I do not believe I have shared this one yet


----------



## nick10

Montblanc 149 from 1970's


----------



## jar




----------



## lobefin

I quite like this Uni Style Fit Meister - it's inexpensive, feels good in the hand, and I like the selection of inks for it. It's my go-to for marking papers, and, honestly, I'll take whatever little morale boost I can get for that.


----------



## Seikoporean

It's me again, back with another pen that I've been waiting to be in stock

Fell in love with it at first sight but couldn't afford it back then, and had to wait patiently after.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

When I was really into fountain pens, this was my collection.

Sadly, when other priorities came in my life, I saw I use pens less and less and got rid of everything except my starwalker and a coral pink safari (not shown here)

Also used to own coupe safaris, a parker urban, some other shaefers and dippens that I no longer own.


----------



## Mediocre

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> View attachment 15985211
> 
> When I was really into fountain pens, this was my collection.
> 
> Sadly, when other priorities came in my life, I saw I use pens less and less and got rid of everything except my starwalker and a coral pink safari (not shown here)
> 
> Also used to own coupe safaris, a parker urban, some other shaefers and dippens that I no longer own.


Nice looking group of nibs! That is the beauty of hobbies like this. They can be sold if needed (or no longer desired), and they are available later if interest returns!


----------



## SABIOR

Latest acquisition - *Scheaffer 300 *- medium nib. Very smooth writer and nice weighty pen. I'm currently running Pilot Shin-Ryoku in it.


----------



## SABIOR

Swiss Army Brand Writing Instrument 24800. Currently running a Parker blue cartridge in it.


----------



## SABIOR

Pilot Lucina Fine Nib










Currently running Pelikan Garnet Red


----------



## Mediocre

SABIOR said:


> Pilot Lucina Fine Nib
> 
> View attachment 15991039
> 
> 
> Currently running Pelikan Garnet Red
> 
> View attachment 15991041


Very nice! I am sensing an appreciation for red


----------



## SABIOR

Mediocre said:


> Very nice! I am sensing an appreciation for red


Thanks! I'm liking the Garnet red, it's a true red to my eyes. A little impractical for day to day, but I only use this pen for certain writing and don't use it as a daily carry like some of my others.

The pen has a reddish hue as well, depending on the lighting, but in person I'd say it's more of an orange though they advertise it as red&#8230;


----------



## SABIOR

Retro 51 Tornado - P-51 Mustang - Fine



















Jowo #6 Nib


----------



## SABIOR

The *Cross Bailey *collection, ballpoint running Cross fine blue cartridge. Fountain with medium nib running Pilot yama-budo.


----------



## Mediocre

@SABIOR you have quite the pen collection!!


----------



## SABIOR

Mediocre said:


> @SABIOR you have quite the pen collection!!


Thanks! I'm always looking to add another to the collection&#8230; But I see a few here that have me dwarfed, maybe I'll catch up someday


----------



## Mediocre

I have not posted these before (I think)


----------



## walt hamm

My collection in a cigar box purchased for $1. From left to right Jinhao 992; Monteverde Prima; Levenger Tru-Writer; Sailor 1911 Promendade; Sheaffer No-Nonsense; Cross Radiance; Unknown but I think it is a Jinhao and finally, Sailor 4 Seasons, Stardust.


----------



## Mediocre

walt hamm said:


> My collection in a cigar box purchased for $1. From left to right Jinhao 992; Monteverde Prima; Levenger Tru-Writer; Sailor 1911 Promendade; Sheaffer No-Nonsense; Cross Radiance; Unknown but I think it is a Jinhao and finally, Sailor 4 Seasons, Stardust.
> View attachment 16019868


Nice collection and likely the best $1 pen box ever!


----------



## walt hamm

Mediocre--thank you for the compliment. Over the years I have picked up some nice wood cigar boxes at cigar stores and all of the stores have sold them for $1. I have a box dedicated for watchbands, one for watch tools and a boat load of boxes for other things. I was lucky to find a couple of tall boxes which I use for inks. I lucked out on my pen box--getting a nice box with the dividers. You really cannot go wrong finding a nice wood box for $1.


----------



## black_coffee




----------



## Simon

Collected for 20 years - whenever I saw a half decent pen at a garage sale or junk shop I bought it
and occasionally spent more dosh on better pens - had some beautiful pens, but most just looked at twice a year n put back in the rack, So last month I sold almost all of them. Just moved on.

Kept my daily user - a limited edition Parker Duofold Mandarin Centennial


----------



## SaMaster14

Simon said:


> Collected for 20 years - whenever I saw a half decent pen at a garage sale or junk shop I bought it
> and occasionally spent more dosh on better pens - had some beautiful pens, but most just looked at twice a year n put back in the rack, So last month I sold almost all of them. Just moved on.
> 
> Kept my daily user - a limited edition Parker Duofold Mandarin Centennial
> 
> View attachment 16043935
> View attachment 16043936
> View attachment 16043937
> View attachment 16043938
> View attachment 16043939
> View attachment 16043940
> View attachment 16043941
> View attachment 16043942
> View attachment 16043943
> View attachment 16043944
> View attachment 16043945
> View attachment 16043946
> View attachment 16043947


Absolutely incredible!


----------



## SaMaster14

New (fountain) pen alert! - Platinum Kanazawa Leaf - Red Mt. Fuji.

I was really drawn to this as I hiked Fujisan back in 2018!

At work, but I'll take some photos of the box, as well!


----------



## jar

I love the nibs that come on Platinum's Classic series.


----------



## SaMaster14

jar said:


> I love the nibs that come on Platinum's Classic series.


It's quite nice to write with, and a nice difference from my Visconti pens! Couldn't really say if I prefer one over the other, just different. The Platinum seems to write "finer" than my Visconti pens (even the "fine" nib Visconti)


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> New (fountain) pen alert! - Platinum Kanazawa Leaf - Red Mt. Fuji.
> 
> I was really drawn to this as I hiked Fujisan back in 2018!
> 
> At work, but I'll take some photos of the box, as well!


That is exquisite!!! ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> That is exquisite!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## 54B

These are my current regulars: GvFC Pen of the Year 2008, Blackwing pencil and GvFC Intuition Platino. 

I was particularly chuffed to get the Intuition, having scrambled to find the last new one that I could see online around March last year. That was my first time buying a fountain pen online but it didn’t disappoint.


----------



## Notorious972

Cross FP (works bad) and BP (perfect). 
I mainly use the Mont-blanc ball point nowadays. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Timelybehaviour05




----------



## Rodentman

TUL roller ball from Orifice Max. I splurge and buy them by the dozen, less than $2 each. Their primary purpose is writing checks to the AD.


----------



## SABIOR

Notorious972 said:


> Cross FP (works bad) and BP (perfect).
> I mainly use the Mont-blanc ball point nowadays.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


What about the Cross Beverly is not working well? Just wondering because I bought one for my wife a few months ago and she really likes it. I haven’t used it much, but it seemed a little better initially to me than the Cross Bailey (cap posts better, etc)


----------



## Mediocre

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> View attachment 16160345
> 
> 
> View attachment 16160348
> 
> 
> View attachment 16160353
> 
> View attachment 16160364
> 
> View attachment 16160373
> 
> 
> View attachment 16160374


Mind listing what they are? Nice looking collection!


----------



## Notorious972

SABIOR said:


> What about the Cross Beverly is not working well? Just wondering because I bought one for my wife a few months ago and she really likes it. I haven’t used it much, but it seemed a little better initially to me than the Cross Bailey (cap posts better, etc)


I was not using it often, so the black ink dries and kills the pen. They told me I wouldn’t have this problem with blue ink. 
Now I don’t want it no more ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SABIOR

Notorious972 said:


> I was not using it often, so the black ink dries and kills the pen. They told me I wouldn’t have this problem with blue ink.
> Now I don’t want it no more !
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Hmmm, we have both the Bailey and the Beverly, but we run them with Cross converters and Pilot inks (Bailey with Shin Ryoku, Beverly with Yama Budo). I’ve had the Bailey for a couple of years and only use it about once every two months and it doesn’t dry up or have any startup issues.

If you don’t have the converter I’d recommend it, it’s probably the best converter I have on a FP as it screws in and doesn’t allow air to get to the ink the way a cartridge might. Also storing the pen Nib up keeps the Nib from stopping up.

My only complaints about the Bailey is that they don’t seem to offer it with a fine Nib which I prefer, and the cap doesn’t post well - and I write posted. Oh well, there is no perfect pen


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Mediocre said:


> Mind listing what they are? Nice looking collection!


Pelikan m400, sheaffer tuckaway, Wahl Oxford eversharp, Parker 51 aerometric. Conklin duragraph, sailor 1911, Monteverde impressa, Visconti Firenze, a smattering of Parker iMs, a Lamy safari and a kaweco sport.


----------



## Mediocre

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Pelikan m400, sheaffer tuckaway, Wahl Oxford eversharp, Parker 51 aerometric. Conklin duragraph, sailor 1911, Monteverde impressa, Visconti Firenze, a smattering of Parker iMs, a Lamy safari and a kaweco sport.


Thank you, very nice collection indeed! 👍


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Much appreciated. I do enjoy the vintage ones more.


----------



## DON

Only pen on my desk is my fathers Cross Classic. I had the same in 10kt. His is 14kt










I have a fountain pen (second I bought), but never use it. Top heavy cap makes it uncomfortable after a while. Faber Castell










DON


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I wish I had cheaper hobbies...


----------



## Mediocre

Decided to use this one today, jotting some notes and doing presentation prep. It has some heft. I like it!


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Just these common pens. Yawn.
View attachment 16185947
View attachment 16185948


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Solid Sterling Silver with Genuine Sapphire eyes


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

And the solid 18K version with real Burmese ruby eyes


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Here is the only one for available for sale on ebay








Dragon Jules Verne Solid 18K Gold Squid Limited Edition Fountain Pen w/ Rubies | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dragon Jules Verne Solid 18K Gold Squid Limited Edition Fountain Pen w/ Rubies at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





In case you wanted to quickly snap it up :0) hah


----------



## Mediocre

That pen is next level!


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

This pen has a superpower. Squids can make their own ink!


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

I found from experience it is not a good pen to travel with as it always prompts a further bag search when seen on x-ray.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Please more people post your pens. I didn't mean to kill this thread.


----------



## Mediocre

Hollywood Quiet said:


> Please more people post your pens. I didn't mean to kill this thread.


You did not! Traffic ebbs and flows in the pen forum. Pity really, because years ago it was an online destination for pen enthusiasts 

I will post something up tomorrow


----------



## Mediocre

Decided to grab this one for use today, Schon copper rollerball. It lays down a moderately heavy line, and I like it!


----------



## SABIOR

Mediocre said:


> Decided to grab this one for use today, Schon copper rollerball. It lays down a moderately heavy line, and I like it!
> 
> View attachment 16190615
> 
> View attachment 16190616
> 
> View attachment 16190617


Interesting pen, never heard of them before. Looking at the website it says it can be converted to a fountain pen as well, pretty neat!


----------



## Mediocre

SABIOR said:


> Interesting pen, never heard of them before. Looking at the website it says it can be converted to a fountain pen as well, pretty neat!


Yep, they also make watches. I'm a fan!


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Inky nib of the Montblanc 149. I use that and my Pilot 823 regularly. I use the Pilot a bit more, tbh. I'll try to post some more on this thread soon. Some gorgeous pens!


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Ever see a #10 nib? Writes like a dream too. Holds 55 gallons of ink


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Life size :0)


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

One of only 7 known in the world. Not kidding.


----------



## Mediocre

55 gallons of ink gave me a good laugh  nice looking pen!


----------



## GrouchoM

Hollywood Quiet said:


> Ever see a #10 nib? Writes like a dream too. Holds 55 gallons of ink
> View attachment 16211814
> 
> View attachment 16211817
> View attachment 16211818


Very nice! I love eyedropper fillers. What model and (approximate) age? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

GrouchoM said:


> Very nice! I love eyedropper fillers. What model and (approximate) age?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Waterman 420 early 1910s
Truly amazing grail museum piece.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

It actually holds 5 ml :0)


----------



## GrouchoM

Hollywood Quiet said:


> It actually holds 5 ml :0)


I have several eyedropper fillers and love the volume and ease of cleanout.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Me too, as long as they don't change temp and spit, but I haven't had that problem. I'm a big fan of the older springy nibs. "Wet noodle"


----------



## GrouchoM

If the feed is sufficient and the ink level isn't nearly depleted, they don't burp. I like both noodles and nails.... as long as they're smooth.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zombywoof917

My definite go to is a 1970s Montblanc Noblesse in gold. We're just the perfect match


----------



## Mediocre

zombywoof917 said:


> My definite go to is a 1970s Montblanc Noblesse in gold. We're just the perfect match


Very nice! Share a pic when convenient!


----------



## zombywoof917

Mediocre said:


> Very nice! Share a pic when convenient!


this is it! Did't post it yesterday because the picture probably wouldn't have been as cool with bad night lighting! 
Enjoy! What pen do you have?


----------



## Mediocre

zombywoof917 said:


> this is it! Did't post it yesterday because the picture probably wouldn't have been as cool with bad night lighting!
> Enjoy! What pen do you have?
> 
> View attachment 16222267


Very nice, you have obviously taken good care of it 

I have a few, but since I have been working from home for awhile I have stuck to rollerball (or ballpoint for quick use on low quality paper) for actual use of late. Much like my watches, I appreciate variety in pens! The last few weeks have been a Tactile Turn slim bolt action bronze rollerball, before that it was a Schon Design solid copper "pocket six" rollerball.

Now that I have typed that, I realize it is time to use something else for a bit lol. Fountain pen will get used this week!


----------



## zombywoof917

Mediocre said:


> Very nice, you have obviously taken good care of it
> 
> I have a few, but since I have been working from home for awhile I have stuck to rollerball (or ballpoint for quick use on low quality paper) for actual use of late. Much like my watches, I appreciate variety in pens! The last few weeks have been a Tactile Turn slim bolt action bronze rollerball, before that it was a Schon Design solid copper "pocket six" rollerball.
> 
> Now that I have typed that, I realize it is time to use something else for a bit lol. Fountain pen will get used this week!


i have to admit it's definitely the most practical and fastest to use when referring to ballpoint! (Especially because not all paper is suited for extended use past a signature😂 ) Indeed i am very fond of pens, including both rollerball and fountain pens. Nice pick for yours, post pictures when convenient too! I'd like to see them. I treat mine like a baby


----------



## Mediocre

zombywoof917 said:


> i have to admit it's definitely the most practical and fastest to use when referring to ballpoint! (Especially because not all paper is suited for extended use past a signature😂 ) Indeed i am very fond of pens, including both rollerball and fountain pens. Nice pick for yours, post pictures when convenient too! I'd like to see them. I treat mine like a baby


Be glad to!!


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> Be glad to!!



Using this one today, enjoying it so far.


----------



## zombywoof917

Mediocre said:


> Using this one today, enjoying it so far.
> 
> View attachment 16228458
> 
> View attachment 16228459


This pen is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sleepyhead123

Only three "nice" pens. A NOMOS fountain, a William Henry rollerball, a handmade koa ball point.

Luckily I sign my name probably 50-200 times a day so I don't really have the time for water based inks. So one less money sink.


----------



## Mediocre

sleepyhead123 said:


> Only three "nice" pens. A NOMOS fountain, a William Henry rollerball, a handmade koa ball point.
> 
> Luckily I sign my name probably 50-200 times a day so I don't really have the time for water based inks. So one less money sink.
> 
> View attachment 16231385


Cool! Does NOMOS make pens, or did they contract? Looks nice either way!


----------



## sleepyhead123

Mediocre said:


> Cool! Does NOMOS make pens, or did they contract? Looks nice either way!


NOMOS contracts Kaweco to make the pens. This is what it looks like broken up. To put it away, you unscrew the gigantic "lid (the part with NOMOS)" from the top of the pen and screw it into the bottom.


----------



## jakesky




----------



## Watchfiend12

No where near caliber of the awesome pens in this thread. Grand Seiko was at a recent watch event and this pen and notebook was a cool gift they gave everyone. I haven’t used anything besides a Bic type pen for many many years. But since using this pen, notice the difference using a “nicer” pen with more weight, balance , etc. Thanks Grand Seiko for sparking a newfound interest in pens. Potentially another rabbit hole hobby,lol.


----------



## bogray57

Latest arrival...a Parker Reflex pen/pencil set from 2001. The original Reflex sported a lightweight plastic barrel section with a textured rubber grip. The 2001 version features an all-stainless body and the rubber grip, but only came in this pen/pencil combo with the aluminum case. (There is a Reflex fountain pen version as well.) These are slightly beefier than my Jotter XL and have feel comfortable in hand.


----------



## Maxgus

My wife's two Dupont pens which she adores, I've always been a Parker loyalist - the green Parker 45 is an original from 1960's - and a Sonnet to round it off.

Daily alternates between the 45 and Sonnet week on week, these are my main pens for work still together with a Sonnet ballpoint for form filling/backup.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

sleepyhead123 said:


> Only three "nice" pens. A NOMOS fountain, a William Henry rollerball, a handmade koa ball point.
> 
> Luckily I sign my name probably 50-200 times a day so I don't really have the time for water based inks. So one less money sink.
> 
> View attachment 16231385




I really dig that Koa wood. :0)


----------



## fadofa

my smallest montblanc pen. 
It´s a size 0 leverfiller, which i believe is from the twenties.


----------



## Mediocre

fadofa said:


> my smallest montblanc pen.
> It´s a size 0 leverfiller, which i believe is from the twenties.
> View attachment 16263317
> 
> View attachment 16263323
> View attachment 16263325


That is extraordinary! Love it!!!


----------



## fadofa

Thanks.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Smith and Wesson Military Police tactical pen...
Marathon Jumbo Day Date...
🪖


----------



## yongsoo1982

came in yesterday!


----------



## fadofa

Montblanc 136.


----------



## 37

My daily for the last decade plus. It has more wear since this was taken.


----------



## Igorek

yongsoo1982 said:


> came in yesterday!


Interesting pen. What brand is it?


----------



## fadofa

Danish made MBs, 212,214 and 216.


----------



## yongsoo1982

Igorek said:


> Interesting pen. What brand is it?


It's the "Dorsal Fin (version 2)" (essentially, lots of urushi) from Nakaya


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I'm having a paperwork day... 
Is anyone else?


----------



## SaMaster14

New Visconti Van Gogh limited edition came in today! I quite like it … the green ink will take some getting used to. Will definitely be fun for note taking!


----------



## AndyCouey

My first nice set! Makes writing very enjoyable!

One things for sure I am going to have to up my picture game for pens 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky

Just received this Monteverde Regatta with an Omniflex nib. Cool pen with nice magnetic cap. Surprised how smoothly this steel nib writes.


----------



## Pongster

These three are not mine. But should be able to post mine soon.


----------



## Pongster

My first pen trio. Waterford. Gift years ago from my father in law.


----------



## GConn

Have a few of them in daily rotation, both new and vintage. thankfully I got rid of the buying bug short of a few grail pens.


----------



## GConn

And the favourite pen holder 🤣


----------



## Pongster

Space for one more


----------



## Z3ke

Looking to add a nakaya sometime!


----------



## Tom Kellie

Tom K.


----------



## AndyCouey

GConn said:


> View attachment 16318414
> 
> 
> And the favourite pen holder


Cool holder!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed

parker,steel.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Montblanc 2001 Patron of Art Marquise de Pompadour F Nib*

Tom K.


----------



## Pongster

And they’re complete


----------



## Mediocre

Pongster said:


> And they’re complete
> View attachment 16343941


Nice MB trio!

Which do you prefer to use?


----------



## Pongster

Mediocre said:


> Nice MB trio!
> 
> Which do you prefer to use?


Now, i notice myself going for the FP often.


----------



## Mediocre

Pongster said:


> Now, i notice myself going for the FP often.


I expected no less sir Pong!


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Pelikan Souverän M805 Blue-Black Italic Broad nib with a Fritz Schimpf Italic Grind*











*Pelikan Artistry*


Tom K.


----------



## Mediocre

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16389300
> 
> 
> *~ Pelikan Souverän M805 Blue-Black Italic Broad nib with a Fritz Schimpf Italic Grind*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16389305
> 
> 
> *Pelikan Artistry*
> 
> 
> Tom K.


Beautiful pen!!


----------



## GConn

Tom Kellie said:


> *~ Pelikan Souverän M805 Blue-Black Italic Broad nib with a Fritz Schimpf Italic Grind*
> 
> Tom K.


Got the same one and use it a lot. Love this pen!


----------



## GConn

Results of reading this post 😆


----------



## weissa

Currently inked at my desk.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Currently with me at the office right now. Visconti Van Gogh Starry Night, Graf von Faber-Castell Classic in Grenadilla, TWSBI Diamond 580, and Shaffer 300 Ferrari edition which I keep filled with permanent ink.


----------



## Mediocre

Kona Aurora & some espresso so get settled in for meetings


----------



## Sappie66

Airking and Enzo.


----------



## Sappie66

Got my Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age back! I bought a little while ago and the nib was unusable - dry and skippy. Now it writes buttery-smooth!


----------



## GrouchoM

Sappie66 said:


> Got my Visconti HomoSapiens Bronze Age back! I bought a little while ago and the nib was unusable - dry and skippy. Now it writes buttery-smooth!


Who serviced it? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

GrouchoM said:


> Who serviced it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sent it back to the place that sold it to me. They either tuned it or replaced it. Dunno.


----------



## sci

Lami 2000


----------



## pyiyha

Just won this Aurora 88 Sterling Silver Cap last night from fleabay...
Waiting for it to ship from Italy; the wait is killing me.
It will be joining its grandfather, 1948 Aurora 88.
I am giddy with anticipation ^^


----------



## Sappie66

pyiyha said:


> Just won this Aurora 88 Sterling Silver Cap last night from fleabay...
> Waiting for it to ship from Italy; the wait is killing me.
> It will be joining its grandfather, 1948 Aurora 88.
> I am giddy with anticipation ^^
> View attachment 16438203
> View attachment 16438204
> 
> View attachment 16438201


Very very nice!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's weapons of choice


----------



## Sappie66

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Today's weapons of choice


Love these Parkers!


----------



## Sappie66

My first Japanese pen:









Bouncy sorta-flex nib. Decent line variation. Valentines gift from my lady.


----------



## jar

Montblanc 144.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Does anyone know what model Parker this is ? 
Because I'd like to get a new nib for it.


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22

Ohhh my pens… good thing I didn’t post that other pic


----------



## Mediocre

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Does anyone know what model Parker this is ?
> Because I'd like to get a new job for it.


What job does it have today?


----------



## Sappie66

Today’s pens


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Mediocre said:


> What job does it have today?


 @Mediocre 

Damn auto correct...

The word "job" I supposed to read "nib"...

I need a new NIB for the pen...

As I dropped it nib first accidentally...

I've corrected it above... Thanks


----------



## Mediocre

Does the NIB have numbers on it? That's where I look first as opposed to looking at the pen model


----------



## Sappie66

“Take this nib and shove it!” - Johnny Paycheck.


----------



## GrouchoM

papajulietwhiskey said:


> @Mediocre
> 
> Damn auto correct...
> 
> The word "job" I supposed to read "nib"...
> 
> I need a new NIB for the pen...
> 
> As I dropped it nib first accidentally...
> 
> I've corrected it above... Thanks


I'm sure the nib can be fixed.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

A good friend of mine mad and built me this pen. Being that we are car enthusiasts. The pen has a 6 speed gear shift for its cam/thrust device, a tire and rim on top a tire in the middle and the nose cone looks like an air intake to me. I don’t remember what wood he used. But he did get it out of his wood pile, turned it and polished in his lathe. Turned out great. Feels good in the hand and it has a nice heft to it. I love it and use it everyday. 











































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sappie66

guspech750 said:


> A good friend of mine mad and built me this pen. Being that we are car enthusiasts. The pen has a 6 speed gear shift for its cam/thrust device, a tire and rim on top a tire in the middle and the nose cone looks like an air intake to me. I don’t remember what wood he used. But he did get it out of his wood pile, turned it and polished in his lathe. Turned out great. Feels good in the hand and it has a nice heft to it. I love it and use it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Masterful work! Did he make the tire trim and 6-speed shift gate and shifter?


----------



## Mediocre

guspech750 said:


> A good friend of mine mad and built me this pen. Being that we are car enthusiasts. The pen has a 6 speed gear shift for its cam/thrust device, a tire and rim on top a tire in the middle and the nose cone looks like an air intake to me. I don’t remember what wood he used. But he did get it out of his wood pile, turned it and polished in his lathe. Turned out great. Feels good in the hand and it has a nice heft to it. I love it and use it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


That 6-speed looks so awesome!!!


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Comparison of three Pelikan Souverän fountain pens, as requested by a friend in Shenzhen.*

Tom K.


----------



## guspech750

Sappie66 said:


> Masterful work! Did he make the tire trim and 6-speed shift gate and shifter?


Even though he has a shop. I don’t think he made those pieces. I know he did the wood work and assembly. But I don’t think he did the metal work. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sappie66

guspech750 said:


> Even though he has a shop. I don’t think he made those pieces. I know he did the wood work and assembly. But I don’t think he did the metal work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Bloody impressive anyway!


----------



## nimbushopper

Mediocre said:


> Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs (like many of mine lol), etc...
> 
> That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to ballpoint, post up!
> 
> I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet
> 
> View attachment 15781925


My modest collection. The Parker and Pelikan are about 50yrs old. I prefer a fountain pen, but sometimes a ballpoint is necessary.


----------



## GConn

Got this LE omas recently and I have to say I'm enjoying it more than expected


----------



## [BOBO]

I have a question for you guys.
I'm currently looking for an upgrade in my pen arsenal and I found a model that I really like the looks of.

The one I'm thinking of getting is the Faber-Castell Ondoro.
















My question is why all nice pens are so thick?
Are they more comfortable to use or is there another reason for the girth?

I live out in the ocean on an island, so I can't try it out before buying...


----------



## GConn

ok, firstly, a much needed disclaimer: This is going to sound wrong. Read twice before judging  

Girth is a matter of personal preference. Length matters too, depending on the size of your hands and how you hold....the pen. (it does sound weird doesn't it  )


----------



## GConn

On another note, if that pen is made out of wood only, keep in mind that by the time it reaches you from the other side of the globe and depending on the humidity & changes in temp its shape may deform a bit. Unless it's brass underneath the wood.


----------



## [BOBO]

GConn said:


> ok, firstly, a much needed disclaimer: This is going to sound wrong. Read twice before judging
> 
> Girth is a matter of personal preference. Length matters too, depending on the size of your hands and how you hold....the pen. (it does sound weird doesn't it  )


Thanks for the information!


GConn said:


> On another note, if that pen is made out of wood only, keep in mind that by the time it reaches you from the other side of the globe and depending on the humidity & changes in temp its shape may deform a bit. Unless it's brass underneath the wood.


It's not going to be that long a transport. I'm in the Baltic sea and it'll be shipped from Germany I think. So mostly by truck and the same-ish climate.

I'm more concerned about the girth of it. Or rather, I'm concerned I won't use it because of the girth...


----------



## GrouchoM

If all pens were the same size, why would you select one over another? If you like narrow, buy narrow.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

GrouchoM said:


> If all pens were the same size, why would you select one over another? If you like narrow, buy narrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


 I don't know if I have a preference... I've used thicker pens before. Magic markers and such. But no rollerballs and I use the two a bit different. Longer writing sessions with a rollerball.

i never tried one before so the only way to find out if I like it is to buy one.

During my search I've found that most fancy pens are thicker, or perhaps it's only the ones that I think look good and therefore I only look at the thick ones (?), but wondered if there was any reason for expensive pens being thicker than cheaper ones in general. If they are...🤷

I remember back in school, we had some rubber thing that you could put on the end of the pencil to make the grip thicker, but I never saw that being used in the higher grades, so I always assumed it was for the kids who had a hard time getting hold of the pencil gripping technique.


----------



## GrouchoM

Some find a wide pen is easier to hold with less pressure, especially if one's gripping capability is reduced. However, there are plenty of inexpensive wide pens, too. For Fountain pens, a wide pen can hold more ink and has more space for ornamentation. In the 1950s, Shaeffer launched the PFM (Pen for Men) line, a wide pen marketed for "manly men's" hands. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GConn

The part where thickness matters is the section. It's where you hold the pen. The barrel usually has no functional reason for being wide, unless it's for holding more ink, like Groucho mentioned. Section thickness does affect how comfortable the pen is for you though, and that's clearly a personal preference. 

On the other hand, we don't really use pens anymore to write pages and pages of stuff, we usually use them to jot down notes throughout the day/meetings. Computers take care of the rest. So, for me, it's not really an issue if a pen is a bit "uncomfortable" when its only job is to take a short note at a time.


----------



## arolex

Bird-Dog said:


> Most of my pens come from a time when we had to fill out sales orders on multi-part NCR forms. There are 4 FP's and 4 MP's in this pic, just to round things out. The rest are BP's and RB's that were the real "workhorses" (wink). Heavy emphasis on Parker and Waterman.
> 
> View attachment 15782011


Wow, beautiful collection. Congrats.


----------



## arolex

cheu_f50 said:


> Well there are a few clickies around ... but I won't accept them as mine HAH.
> 
> This is my daily Pilot Metropolitan. Had this for about 3 years I think the paint at the end is flaking off, hoping In a couple of more years the whole thing would be bronze. That'd be pretty cool assuming I don't lose this one like the other 3 before it.
> View attachment 15782079
> 
> 
> Also have a Cross Bailey at my desk as a back up. Nothing special, these are both budget fountain pens that cost less than $20.
> 
> View attachment 15782087
> 
> 
> I've lost a few pens to know getting a Mont Blanc or similar is as good as flushing money down the toilet.


Beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## Sappie66

Was sent a 15% discount code from an online pen retailer that I had ordered from in the past, good for only this weekend. Was just going to have a little peek. Mistake! Just ordered a Platinum Maki-e Kanazawa Gold Leaf Red Mt. Fuji, M nib. Was so pretty!


----------



## [BOBO]

What do you guys think about this?
The best of all worlds or the absolutely worst?








Ti Ultra Pen


Create your perfect writing experience The unique 3-in-1 design provides freedom for you to explore, experiment, and has the flexibility to transform from a fountain pen, ballpoint pen, or rollerball pen in seconds. No hacks, no spacers, no complicated setup...it simply works with virtually any...




bigidesign.com





I like the idea, but I'm not sure it's a good one...


----------



## Sappie66

[BOBO] said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> The best of all worlds or the absolutely worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti Ultra Pen
> 
> 
> Create your perfect writing experience The unique 3-in-1 design provides freedom for you to explore, experiment, and has the flexibility to transform from a fountain pen, ballpoint pen, or rollerball pen in seconds. No hacks, no spacers, no complicated setup...it simply works with virtually any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigidesign.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea, but I'm not sure it's a good one...


Best of what worlds? What’s the idea and why do you say that you’re not sure it’s a good one?

What exactly are you asking?


----------



## [BOBO]

Sappie66 said:


> Best of what worlds? What’s the idea and why do you say that you’re not sure it’s a good one?
> 
> What exactly are you asking?


I mean it's kind of a swiss army pen since it can be used as a rollerball, a ballpoint or a fountain pen.

My question is if such pen would be considered a viable alternative for all three, or if it's likely to do all three jobs worse than a pen that can only be one type would?


----------



## Sappie66

[BOBO] said:


> I mean it's kind of a swiss army pen since it can be used as a rollerball, a ballpoint or a fountain pen.
> 
> My question is if such pen would be considered a viable alternative for all three, or if it's likely to do all three jobs worse than a pen that can only be one type would?


Ah, I only looked at the pictures. I did not look at the description! My bad!

I don’t think it’s a good idea.


----------



## pyiyha

I finally have a Lamy; my first Lamy, Lamy 2000 in fine.


----------



## Sappie66

pyiyha said:


> I finally have a Lamy; my first Lamy, Lamy 2000 in fine.
> View attachment 16465265
> View attachment 16465266


Cool. I have one Lamy too. The Imporium.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sappie66 said:


> Cool. I have one Lamy too. The Imporium.


Is that comfortable to use? The "best of both worlds" post above has a similar grip area (section). Threading doesn't look comfy. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

GrouchoM said:


> Is that comfortable to use? The "best of both worlds" post above has a similar grip area (section). Threading doesn't look comfy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Those aren’t threads. Just bumpy. And perfectly comfortable.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sappie66 said:


> Those aren’t threads. Just bumpy. And perfectly comfortable.


Hmmm. I used to own the Platinum Gathered model, but the grip was smooth.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

@[BOBO]

I definitely like the look! The only modular I have read about was from Schon. It had solid reviews. I just went with their rollerball for ease of use though


----------



## Mediocre

[BOBO] said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> The best of all worlds or the absolutely worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti Ultra Pen
> 
> 
> Create your perfect writing experience The unique 3-in-1 design provides freedom for you to explore, experiment, and has the flexibility to transform from a fountain pen, ballpoint pen, or rollerball pen in seconds. No hacks, no spacers, no complicated setup...it simply works with virtually any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigidesign.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea, but I'm not sure it's a good one...


My reply above, your [ made it difficult to tag you


----------



## [BOBO]

GrouchoM said:


> Is that comfortable to use? The "best of both worlds" post above has a similar grip area (section). Threading doesn't look comfy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk





Sappie66 said:


> Those aren’t threads. Just bumpy. And perfectly comfortable.


They're only bumps on the Big Idea one as well. Only the ones at the tip are threads.
Had to look at a review of it to know. 








The guy in the video said he didn't find the groves uncomfortable, even though he usually prefer a smooth surface.


Mediocre said:


> @[BOBO]
> 
> I definitely like the look! The only modular I have read about was from Schon. It had solid reviews. I just went with their rollerball for ease of use though


It was the look that I fell for...
I've never even considered a fountain pen before, and now I'm looking at different ink colors.😁

I think I'm getting this one instead of the wood hexagon. I don't think I'd ever buy a fountain pen in fear of not using it. But with this one, if I don't like it, I can just use it as a rollerball.

Still not convinced it's a good idea, but I think I like it as a rollerball enough to want to try it as a fountain.








It's been at least 30 years since I last used a fountain pen.😱
Perhaps it's time...


----------



## [BOBO]

Mediocre said:


> My reply above, your [ made it difficult to tag you


----------



## Mediocre

[BOBO] said:


> They're only bumps on the Big Idea one as well. Only the ones at the tip are threads.
> Had to look at a review of it to know.
> View attachment 16465863
> 
> The guy in the video said he didn't find the groves uncomfortable, even though he usually prefer a smooth surface.
> 
> It was the look that I fell for...
> I've never even considered a fountain pen before, and now I'm looking at different ink colors.😁
> 
> I think I'm getting this one instead of the wood hexagon. I don't think I'd ever buy a fountain pen in fear of not using it. But with this one, if I don't like it, I can just use it as a rollerball.
> 
> Still not convinced it's a good idea, but I think I like it as a rollerball enough to want to try it as a fountain.
> View attachment 16465868
> 
> It's been at least 30 years since I last used a fountain pen.😱
> Perhaps it's time...


I get it, it's a good looking pen! I see no reason it should not work great!


----------



## Sappie66

[BOBO] said:


> They're only bumps on the Big Idea one as well. Only the ones at the tip are threads.
> Had to look at a review of it to know.
> View attachment 16465863
> 
> The guy in the video said he didn't find the groves uncomfortable, even though he usually prefer a smooth surface.
> 
> It was the look that I fell for...
> I've never even considered a fountain pen before, and now I'm looking at different ink colors.
> 
> I think I'm getting this one instead of the wood hexagon. I don't think I'd ever buy a fountain pen in fear of not using it. But with this one, if I don't like it, I can just use it as a rollerball.
> 
> Still not convinced it's a good idea, but I think I like it as a rollerball enough to want to try it as a fountain.
> View attachment 16465868
> 
> It's been at least 30 years since I last used a fountain pen.
> Perhaps it's time...


The reason that I don’t like this idea is simply that it is gimmicky.

The price is a lot higher than the price of a comparable quality fountain pen. I’d venture to say that for the price of the Big Idea, the three complete pens (FP, RB and BP) you can buy with it would be all of higher quality — or at least equal quality. And to switch from pen to pen, it’s much easier .

Also, if you are simply getting back into fountain pens, just get a true fountain pen.

As well, to have the full functionality of this pen, you must keep a bunch of parts in a box somewhere that might get lost.

And if you like the look of the Big Idea, which is a valid reason, there are plenty of cool, full-metal FPs around.

I like my Diplomat Aero. Feels good in the hand and writes very well:






Diplomat Pen | AERO BLACK • FOUNTAIN PEN


Made in Germany, DIPLOMAT pen writing instruments have been manufactured using traditional methods of crafts- manship since 1922. It is the combination of an exceptional know-how and high quality materials, that allows our pens, to stand the test of time and anchor the link between generations.




www.diplomat-pen.com





Comes in different colors too. And it’s cheaper, and made by a real pen company.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sounds like a " jack of all trades, master of none" pen.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

GrouchoM said:


> Sounds like a " jack of all trades, master of none" pen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Well, arguably it could be considered master of rollerballs and pall points since it accepts literally all types of refills.
You could even put a 2,8mm pencil led in it.

The reviews are surprisingly positive.


----------



## Mediocre

[BOBO] said:


> Well, arguably it could be considered master of rollerballs and pall points since it accepts literally all types of refills.
> You could even put a 2,8mm pencil led in it.
> 
> The reviews are surprisingly positive.


Looking forward to your review!!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's weapons of choice...


----------



## Sappie66

The bronze duo.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Sappie66

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16507915
> View attachment 16507914


There she is!


----------



## Mediocre

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16507915
> View attachment 16507914



Sleek, looks great!!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## [BOBO]

Mediocre said:


> Sleek, looks great!!! How do you like it so far?


I like it a lot.
It's been almost a week and I've been using it daily. Almost used a full cartridge of turquoise ink.😬

I'm starting to get the hang of it little by little.









Ps. Pens are hard to photograph...


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Mediocre

Someone took my normal ballpoint, so today I used the Visconti Rembrandt. I need to do it more often!


----------



## Sappie66

Mediocre said:


> Someone took my normal ballpoint, so today I used the Visconti Rembrandt. I need to do it more often!


Yes you do! More pleasure in a fountain pen!

Hold on, just realized there is no indication as to the mode of your Rembrandt. I guess I made an a$$ out of me by assuming.


----------



## Mediocre

Sappie66 said:


> Yes you do! More pleasure in a fountain pen!
> 
> Hold on, just realized there is no indication as to the mode of your Rembrandt. I guess I made an a$$ out of me by assuming.


It is indeed a fountain pen


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Pakman11

So I guess my collection says 'casual and eclectic' over 'formal and traditional'...


----------



## Mediocre

Pakman11 said:


> So I guess my collection says 'casual and eclectic' over 'formal and traditional'...
> View attachment 16517580


Loads of character in there!


----------



## pyiyha

Parker 51 Aerometric EF in midnight blue.


----------



## Sappie66

pyiyha said:


> Parker 51 Aerometric EF in midnight blue.
> View attachment 16520402
> View attachment 16520403


Dang, that looks brand new!


----------



## pyiyha

Sappie66 said:


> Dang, that looks brand new!


It looks and feels mint.
Yes, there are some hairlines here and there, but looks to me as it's been seldomly used.
But I did re-sac with pli-glass sac from Anderson Pens; didn't want to use a 70 year old sac if it's original.


----------



## GrouchoM

The original pliglass was likely fine if it felt fine. 10 years ago, I found a last quarter of '48 aerometric that seemed unused at an antique dealer that specialized in gold and silver objects. He wanted $5 for it as he assumed the hooded nib wasn't good and was small (his naivety was my benefit). I flushed it and it was clear. I filled it with ink and it's performed superbly over the past decade. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

GrouchoM said:


> The original pliglass was likely fine if it felt fine. 10 years ago, I found a last quarter of '48 aerometric that seemed unused at an antique dealer that specialized in gold and silver objects. He wanted $5 for it as he assumed the hooded nib wasn't good and was small (his naivety was my benefit). I flushed it and it was clear. I filled it with ink and it's performed superbly over the past decade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It was working fine, but was rather discolored with previous inks.
I did flush it multiple times but to no avail, so off with it and replaced with a fresh one.
Below is the before pic:


----------



## SaMaster14

A pic of my Visconti fountain pens!


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Sappie66

SaMaster14 said:


> A pic of my Visconti fountain pens!


Van Gogh and 3 Rembrandts?


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Mediocre

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16536489


Great setup for the pic!


----------



## bombaywalla

Mediocre said:


> Fountain pens or the lowly rollerballs (like many of mine lol), etc...
> 
> That is what this thread is for! From high-end custom fountain pens to ballpoint, post up!
> 
> I have the smooth copper Schon in route, looking forward to watching it patina. Stock photo, as it has not arrived yet
> 
> View attachment 15781925


For a moment I thought the title of the thread had a spelling mistake -- there is an "i" missing!!


----------



## bombaywalla

Oh, I get it now! here are my pens --- daily use........


----------



## clarosec

I can play. From L to R: Parker sterling silver ciselé BP, 0.5mm pencil and Parker 75, Parker 75 Prince de Galles, Sheaffer Imperial in sterling silver, Lamy 2000, MB 146, Pilot VP, Pilot Metropolitan, Cross Renaissance, Lamy Al-Star.

Not Pictured: Parker 45 and Parker 51 black/gold "empire state" pattern. If I could only have two FP's, they'd be the Parker 75 ciselé and the Lamy 2000. Beautiful pens.


----------



## Mediocre

clarosec said:


> I can play. From L to R: Parker sterling silver ciselé BP, 0.5mm pencil and Parker 75, Parker 75 Prince de Galles, Sheaffer Imperial in sterling silver, Lamy 2000, MB 146, Pilot VP, Pilot Metropolitan, Cross Renaissance, Lamy Al-Star.
> 
> Not Pictured: Parker 45 and Parker 51 black/gold "empire state" pattern. If I could only have two FP's, they'd be the Parker 75 ciselé and the Lamy 2000. Beautiful pens.
> 
> View attachment 16537675


Great collection!! 

Mind sharing your choice of pen case?


----------



## clarosec

Mediocre said:


> Great collection!!
> 
> Mind sharing your choice of pen case?


The box, you mean? I'll be honest, best looking thing I could find from Amazon, was about CAD $80 at the time, I think. Has held up fine. When I'm going to work or whatever my briefcase has pen slots. I also have a Parker 2 pen leather fold-over case and a similar Lamy 1 pen leather sleeve that I often use when travelling.

I've been eyeing a few pen rolls but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Oh - for travel, I go with the Lamy 2000, Parker 75, Cross, and Pilots - all are either piston-fill (lamy) or solid wall twist ink converters. Keep 'em nib up and they don't leak on the plane...


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## matlt

My small and modest collection. The rotring is old and has been through a lot, but keeps on clicking and writing. I would love this same pen in a more durable format. It works fine, but it has taken some work. The click cap had to be removed and reshaped because it became loose enough to fall off. The retro 51 tornado clip broke off one day when it got caught by my truck door. I can no longer remember exactly what it was, but the rollerball refill that the tornado originally came with was my favorite cartridge. Now everything shares the easy flow refills I buy in bulk. The mini pen is a Tisur from Amazon, and has been very impressive for the price. All titanium, to include the keyring. It takes lamy m22 refills. The refyne EP1 and tactile turn bolt action need no introduction. Both great writing utensils, and by far my favorites.


----------



## zent26

Pens! I got into pens during the pandemic, but have a tight budget so mostly got chinese pens. As such, I experienced the joy of QC issues, as one my Jinhao 992s is a joy to use, and the other is just meh. Similarly, the Wing Sung 3008 is amazing, but I know even another might not be good.
I go love my Wing Sung 601 Flighter, though
(And at the top, a nonfunctioning Parker Duofold Debutant found at a local antique store for $8)


----------



## JonInAtl

My Waterman Rollerball is a favorite.


----------



## bmats

Here’s what is currently inked. Top to bottom: Newton, Omas, Montegrappa, Montegrappa. Just switched some things up, and yes I use them daily.


----------



## Sappie66

bmats said:


> Here’s what is currently inked. Top to bottom: Newton, Omas, Montegrappa, Montegrappa. Just switched some things up, and yes I use them daily.
> View attachment 16555476


Very very very very nice.


----------



## SaMaster14

Sappie66 said:


> Van Gogh and 3 Rembrandts?


Right to left: Eco logic - breeze - Rembrandt - Van Gogh LE!


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## GConn

bmats said:


> Here’s what is currently inked. Top to bottom: Newton, Omas, Montegrappa, Montegrappa. Just switched some things up, and yes I use them daily.
> View attachment 16555476


How do you find the Montegrappas? Writing-wise. NeroUno was one of the first ones I got, and the last Montegrappa I ever paid money for. Beautiful but useless. Maybe it's just mine though

Asking since it got a fresh fill up after years and it still not a great experience for me. Currently inked:










On the other hand, that pilot custom is boring to look at and the best writing experience I have, out of a rather big-ish collection


----------



## bmats

GConn said:


> How do you find the Montegrappas? Writing-wise. NeroUno was one of the first ones I got, and the last Montegrappa I ever paid money for. Beautiful but useless. Maybe it's just mine though
> 
> Asking since it got a fresh fill up after years and it still not a great experience for me.


I hear that’s a common complaint about Montegrappa. The 1930 was great out of the box. Very wet and smooth nib—perhaps the only complaint would be that it was more on medium side of fine. But that’s totally okay with me.

The extra otto was not so much that way, which was a bit frustrating for such an expensive pen. It was a bit hard starting and had a glassy feel. But the store (Chatterley Luxuries) was awesome and got it tuned up right away and now it’s a great writer. Starts right away with a good flow and much more feedback. Ironically, it’s more on the fine side of medium for a medium — but that’s okay too.

Is that an Omas paragon the cinema edition?


----------



## GConn

Yes sir, it's a paragon, but the sigillo oro LE (forgive the spelling if it's wrong)

EDIT: Just seen the Cinema online, no, those are finger smudges on the pen


----------



## Mediocre

The three I bought to dip my toe in the water.....leading to more $$$ that followed LOL

ST Dupont purple lacquer/palladium rollerball

ST Dupont black lacquer/gold rollerball

MB simple ballpoint

It took me a bit to get comfortable trying a fountain pen, but it came eventually. Using a Visconti fountain currently


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Wow I love looking at all these. Love the vintage pieces. So many cool pens


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

Fixed this boring flower.








It needed some red. Now on to the rest of them.


----------



## gangrel

I think I saw the Arco Brown...in pictures, close to 30 years ago. Live...maybe 25. Steve Halper had one in his pocket as his daily writer.

And I still think it's the most visually appealing, stunning pen I've ever seen. Yeah, maki-e can be jaw-droppingly artistic, but that's an objet d'art that can lay ink on paper. I like (to love) several of the others...never handled a ruby red, but that might be my 2nd favorite. The Arco Green is also very nice but it often runs a bit dark, so the contrast that makes the brown shine, can be somewhat lacking.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## SaMaster14

Wfh today!


----------



## Sappie66

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16582854


You really like that pen! Glad you decided to get it, despite what I was saying!


----------



## [BOBO]

Sappie66 said:


> You really like that pen! Glad you decided to get it, despite what I was saying!


Yes I do.😁
I carry it with me everywhere and use it daily. 
I kind of got bored photographing my watches all the time so this came as a good new prop.

Your or anyone else's opinion had no impact on the decision to get it. I was going to buy it anyways. I just wanted to prepare myself for how bad of an idea it potentially was.😉

The only thing that would've made me rethink, would've been if someone said "yeah, I had one of those and it never worked right and eventually caught fire while I was writing with it."

Then, and only then would I've maybe gone for something else.😁

The reason I don't post my other pens is that I don't have them with me...


----------



## Dr.Nguyen

Apple pen


----------



## GConn

Anyone has an opinion on cheaper visconti models, like the rembrandt ? Always loved the Visconti homosapien but I am done with super expensive ones for now. No dealer or nib Meisters where I live and I'm always weary of Visconti as an out of the box writer


----------



## Mediocre

GConn said:


> Anyone has an opinion on cheaper visconti models, like the rembrandt ? Always loved the Visconti homosapien but I am done with super expensive ones for now. No dealer or nib Meisters where I live and I'm always weary of Visconti as an out of the box writer


I have actually been using a Rembrandt fountain pen near daily for the last two weeks, and I am pleasantly surprised with how well it writes. Once you get the angle correct, it lays a solid line


----------



## Sappie66

GConn said:


> Anyone has an opinion on cheaper visconti models, like the rembrandt ? Always loved the Visconti homosapien but I am done with super expensive ones for now. No dealer or nib Meisters where I live and I'm always weary of Visconti as an out of the box writer


I have 2 Van Gogh. Had a M nib but found it way too broad. The store took it back and gave me a F. F was scratchy and skippy. I tried tuning it myself but overdid it. Bought an EF nib and it was great.

My other Van Gogh F nib was great out of the box. Newer model and the nib was different and smaller.

But yeah, Visconti nibs are inconsistent. I have to send back my HS Bronze Age for replacement. Got it back and it was good. But a hassle.


----------



## GConn

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## SaMaster14

Incoming!


----------



## SaMaster14

Went in to buy some black ink for my Visconti and came out with a nice new Sailor pen at 20% off!


----------



## GrouchoM

Where do you shop? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

GrouchoM said:


> Where do you shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Flax Pen to Paper in Los Angeles when in person, I also have had great experiences with Goulet Pens online!


----------



## GrouchoM

SaMaster14 said:


> Flax Pen to Paper in Los Angeles when in person, I also have had great experiences with Goulet Pens online!


I meant in person... I'm the jealous type. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

I grabbed some ballpoints for training notes tomorrow; Kona Aurora & Cross ballpoints and a Tactile Turn rollerball.

In the process I came across these two, which are not currently inked, but I wanted to appreciate them. So, pics lol








Diplomat fountain


----------



## Sappie66

Mediocre said:


> I grabbed some ballpoints for training notes tomorrow; Kona Aurora & Cross ballpoints and a Tactile Turn rollerball.
> 
> In the process I came across these two, which are not currently inked, but I wanted to appreciate them. So, pics lol
> 
> 
> Parker Sonnet
> 
> View attachment 16606147
> 
> 
> View attachment 16606148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diplomat fountain
> 
> View attachment 16606149
> 
> 
> View attachment 16606150


Nice! I have a Diplomat Aero. Cool pen.


----------



## GConn

How do you guys find the diplomats? Writing wise. 

I was considering one, but since I use permanent inks for signing documents at work, I avoided them due to stainless nibs. I know they sell a gold nib too, but at 350 I always get distracted with other offerings. Still curious about them though


----------



## Mediocre

GConn said:


> How do you guys find the diplomats? Writing wise.
> 
> I was considering one, but since I use permanent inks for signing documents at work, I avoided them due to stainless nibs. I know they sell a gold nib too, but at 350 I always get distracted with other offerings. Still curious about them though


Have not had mine inked recently, but from what I recall I do not mind the SS nib. To be fair though, I only use it when writing is not rushed. If I am taking notes, for instance, I go for something better prepared for quick hand.


----------



## Mediocre

Tactile Turn slim bolt action bronze seeing use today


----------



## Sappie66

Mediocre said:


> Have not had mine inked recently, but from what I recall I do not mind the SS nib. To be fair though, I only use it when writing is not rushed. If I am taking notes, for instance, I go for something better prepared for quick hand.


I have an EF SS nib on my Diplomat. It is smooth but not too smooth, and I find for fast writing it is okay. I’m sure, given my writing style, anything broader would slow me down.


----------



## Sappie66

GConn said:


> How do you guys find the diplomats? Writing wise.
> 
> I was considering one, but since I use permanent inks for signing documents at work, I avoided them due to stainless nibs. I know they sell a gold nib too, but at 350 I always get distracted with other offerings. Still curious about them though


Why do you have to avoid steel nibs with permanent ink?


----------



## maguirejp

Simple Parker. Purchased in 1975, China Fleet Club, Hong Kong.


----------



## SigDigit

Got this one from a craftsman at a show in Williamsburg, Virginia a few years ago. My one good fountain. Yes, those are real watch parts.


----------



## SigDigit

Magnetic pen cap.


----------



## Sappie66

SigDigit said:


> View attachment 16606950
> View attachment 16606950
> 
> 
> Got this one from a craftsman at a show in Williamsburg, Virginia a few years ago. My one good fountain. Yes, those are real watch parts.


Now that is cool!


----------



## SigDigit

I've never seen anything like it. And being a 'watch guy' now, immediately caught my eye. The guy at the craft fair booth was the guy who makes them, he was great. I'll have to find his business card and post his info. Funny thing, I got into dip pens, then fountain pens, after watching _Turn - Washington's Spies_, on Netflix, and learning to write in cursive like the scene identifications that would roll across the screen. With some patience, practice, and the right books, now people comment on my handwriting all the time.


----------



## Sappie66

Still enjoying my Viscontis:


----------



## GConn

Sappie66 said:


> Why do you have to avoid steel nibs with permanent ink?


 Permanent inks are supposedly (with time) corroding the ss nibs. Could be a myth, a residue of old iron gall inks. Today's inks are said to be quite different. 

While I know it may be an outdated opinion rather than fact, I am reluctant to test on any 200€ pen 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️

If you have experience with prolonged use of permanent inks, please share, I am always open to real life feedback.


----------



## Sappie66

GConn said:


> Permanent inks are supposedly (with time) corroding the ss nibs. Could be a myth, a residue of old iron gall inks. Today's inks are said to be quite different.
> 
> While I know it may be an outdated opinion rather than fact, I am reluctant to test on any 200€ pen
> 
> If you have experience with prolonged use of permanent inks, please share, I am always open to real life feedback.


Not prolonged use but some use. But I’ve never used iron-gall. I use Monteverde Documental Blue when I need a permanent ink. I think it’s dye/based so it is rather harmless.


----------



## GConn

I've been using the Pilot custom 74 with Rohrer and Klingner for 2 years, daily. Don't seem to have any issue, but then again its nib is gold. Tried the same ink with SS nibs too without issues, but can't find the courage to leave those inked for months on end and see what happens. Maybe I'm paranoid


----------



## GConn

Monteverde Documental Blue is not iron gall, so it's noted to try this in the future. Thanks


----------



## maguirejp

SigDigit said:


> View attachment 16606972
> 
> Magnetic pen cap.


Beautiful !


----------



## maguirejp

TgeekB said:


> 1934 Parker Vacumatic Standard


Wow, awesome


----------



## Sappie66

MB Enzo Ferrari today.


----------



## maguirejp

Parker ball point for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Mstrmusic

I keep it simple with the Caran D-Ache 849. I've got 'em in black, red, green, and blue.


----------



## Sappie66

This just in!
















MB Meisterstuck Le Grande Platinum with EF nib. Had to wait because it was a special order — EFs are not usually stocked.

Writes like a dream!


----------



## Sappie66

My Enzo has an F nib, which writes like an M.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sappie66 said:


> This just in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB Meisterstuck Le Grande Platinum with EF nib. Had to wait because it was a special order — EFs are not usually stocked.
> 
> Writes like a dream!


Which model is that? 146?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

GrouchoM said:


> Which model is that? 146?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yup. Le Grande. In between the 149 and Classique.


----------



## GConn

Got the 146 in all stainless steel with a M nib, it does write well indeed! Enjoy!

Mine is a fingerprint magnet, so it touches all my OCD red buttons


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## yongsoo1982

Sappie66 said:


> Yup. Le Grande. In between the 149 and Classique.


I prefer the 146. It's a good daily vs the 149 which feels a bit thick in hand


----------



## Alex Thyl

My father loved and wrote solely with Extra Fine nibs. And it was my luck. He was gifted pens regularly and almost all of them were Medium or Fine. So these pens landed on my table. This is the origo of my collection.

I prefer M evidently


----------



## jokermann1121

New here, MB pens were my first love....Now its watches! At one point i have +/- 20 MBs, this is all i have left.


----------



## Mediocre

jokermann1121 said:


> New here, MB pens were my first love....Now its watches! At one point i have +/- 20 MBs, this is all i have left.
> View attachment 16624292
> View attachment 16624293


It may be "what's left", but it looks like anice collection to me!


----------



## Sappie66

Pen guys can be way crazier than watch guys. The two pen collectors that I personally know each own 100+ pens.


----------



## Sappie66

I have 14 pens I think.


----------



## Sappie66

Today’s battle is between two well-established seasoned contenders: the Graf von Faber-Castell Classic in Grenadilla vs. the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Le Grande. Both Platinum-plated. Both with gold nibs (GvFC 18k, MB 14k).

We’ll see who gets more hand-time today (sounds rude but it’s not).


----------



## [BOBO]

My Parkers.


----------



## Sappie66




----------



## [BOBO]

Swedish Ballograf Epoca x3.


----------



## RCS1300

Sappie66 said:


> This just in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB Meisterstuck Le Grande Platinum with EF nib. Had to wait because it was a special order — EFs are not usually stocked.
> 
> Writes like a dream!


I chose the same pen with a Fine nib. What made you go with extra fine?


----------



## RCS1300

bombaywalla said:


> Oh, I get it now! here are my pens --- daily use........
> 
> View attachment 16537152
> 
> 
> View attachment 16537153


I have that mont blanc. It is a sweet pen. Make sure you put in mont blanc ball point refills to make it write like a dream. Those refills are expensive but they last me 6 months+ of daily use.


----------



## Sappie66

RCS1300 said:


> I chose the same pen with a Fine nib. What made you go with extra fine?


I have an Enzo Ferrari MB with a fine nib, and it writes like a medium. This EF works well and is fine without being dry.


----------



## bombaywalla

RCS1300 said:


> I have that mont blanc. It is a sweet pen. Make sure you put in mont blanc ball point refills to make it write like a dream. Those refills are expensive but they last me 6 months+ of daily use.


The MB i posted is a mechanical pencil. The Noblesse as well.  0.5mm lead - using Pentel. Couldnt get myself to spring for a ballpoint as i do not use ballpoints much at all.
sorry if the pix was misleading....


----------



## GConn

Sappie66 said:


> I have 14 pens I think.


I never counted mine  Pretty sure it doesn't add up to 100 or 50 for that matter. But I prefer not to know. Then it's easy to think "what am I supposed to do with a 63rd pen?"


----------



## RCS1300

bombaywalla said:


> The MB i posted is a mechanical pencil. The Noblesse as well.  0.5mm lead - using Pentel. Couldnt get myself to spring for a ballpoint as i do not use ballpoints much at all.
> sorry if the pix was misleading....


matched set?


----------



## Mediocre

Montegrappa Fortuna


----------



## Sappie66

I like those Montegrappas!


----------



## Mediocre

Sappie66 said:


> I like those Montegrappas!


Thanks, I did not realize how dirty it looked until I saw it on my computer screen (vs my small phone screen) LOL


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mediocre

Great shot!!!!


----------



## Sappie66

SaMaster14 said:


>


Hey Sam! Is that a Platinum Maki-e Kanazawa? I have the same pen! I bought it online and find it nice but a bit light and slim. 18k nib is nice. Might give it to my lady, but she might not want to deal with the mess of a fountain pen.


----------



## SaMaster14

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Sam! Is that a Platinum Maki-e Kanazawa? I have the same pen! I bought it online and find it nice but a bit light and slim. 18k nib is nice. Might give it to my lady, but she might not want to deal with the mess of a fountain pen.


It is!!


----------



## JonInAtl

Waterman Carène Amber Fountain.


----------



## Sappie66

Have an incoming! Something Italian.


----------



## bogray57

Couple of new rollerball arrivals...vintage Parker Vector Americana (with original box) and Montegrappa Ernest Hemingway LE.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sappie66 said:


> Have an incoming! Something Italian.


Are you waiting for pizza delivery?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

GrouchoM said:


> Are you waiting for pizza delivery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Well, it does start with P.


----------



## Mediocre

Sappie66 said:


> Well, it does start with P.


"P"en


----------



## Sappie66

Mediocre said:


> "P"en


Close!


----------



## GConn

Mediocre said:


> "P"en


-eider


----------



## Sappie66

GConn said:


> -eider


I gave too many clues. Expected delivery Tuesday.


----------



## Mediocre

Sappie66 said:


> I gave too many clues. Expected delivery Tuesday.


This is exciting!


----------



## Sappie66

Just received a very unexpected and delightful surprise!








A brass Kaweco Lilliput with gold nib! I referred a client to another lawyer who is a friend of mine (and with whom I’ve talked fountain pens) and he sent it as a token of appreciation.

Gotta post it to be usable. And it writes very well. And it’s got a good heft to it, for a little bitty thing!

Tomorrow’s incoming is still on schedule, so stand by!


----------



## Mediocre

Sappie66 said:


> Just received a very unexpected and delightful surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brass Kaweco Lilliput with gold nib! I referred a client to another lawyer who is a friend of mine (and with whom I’ve talked fountain pens) and he sent it as a token of appreciation.
> 
> Gotta post it to be usable. And it writes very well. And it’s got a good heft to it, for a little bitty thing!
> 
> Tomorrow’s incoming is still on schedule, so stand by!


That is quite the surprise!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sappie66

Not at the office today, but the pen has arrived. We will see it tomorrow!


----------



## Daruba

For this week I’m using the classic Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sappie66

Colour is Abalone Green.









Here it is between 2 other Italians.


----------



## caribiner23

Cross Townsend rollerball. Forgot this guy was lurking in my backpack.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Sappie66

Another day for the Italians.


----------



## JohnM67

Posting a new arrival here, the Duofold 'big red'. Strange name, because it's really a dark orange. It's a ballpoint, all the pens I currently have with me are either ballpoint or rollerball.

My fountain pens are mothballed in my home country because they're of little use to me in my current circumstances. I need pens that can jot things down quickly and require little or no maintenance. This is doing the job perfectly.


----------



## JohnM67

Everyday carry, Fisher bullet pens. These are the main pens that I use out in the field, but they're also small enough to be carried anywhere as a backup. The only downside for me is being in a remote location and making sure I have enough refills.


----------



## SaMaster14

iPhone camera does not do this new beauty justice! It’s also weighted to feel the same weight as a chess piece. North America exclusive!


















































Went with Sailor’s “zoom” nib!


----------



## Mediocre

SaMaster14 said:


> iPhone camera does not do this new beauty justice! It’s also weighted to feel the same weight as a chess piece. North America exclusive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with Sailor’s “zoom” nib!



Gorgeous new pen, congrats!!!! You have great taste sir!


----------



## Daruba

SaMaster14 said:


> iPhone camera does not do this new beauty justice! It’s also weighted to feel the same weight as a chess piece. North America exclusive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with Sailor’s “zoom” nib!


A real beauty! Congrats.


----------



## SaMaster14

Mediocre said:


> Gorgeous new pen, congrats!!!! You have great taste sir!





Daruba said:


> A real beauty! Congrats.


Thank you both!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Parker Duofold Centennial from the 80s.


----------



## JohnM67

Two Parker 51's, made in England (as opposed to the more common made in UK).


----------



## JohnM67

The same but not the same:
Eversharp Big E (late 50s) and Parker 45 (late 50s/early 60s).


----------



## Mr. Bones

Parker Jotter, one of my low cost favorites fountain pens.


----------



## JohnM67

Sonnet Rollerball in Chinese laque, bought in 1993.


----------



## Mediocre

My pens for use this past week


----------



## jpwatchme

LeDandy_66 said:


> Ball points only for me. I'm left handed and do not have good technical writing skills. Good side is that ball points are the cheapest to buy from a series. Best pen in the lot: the yellow Waterman Charleston.
> 
> View attachment 15782116


I have a whole mess of rotring pens and pencils! They’re outstanding!


----------



## JohnM67

Parker 75 ballpoint from 1990.


----------



## JohnM67

New pick up by chance from a local store, Parker 75 ciselé, NOS.

Pre -1979.


----------



## Mediocre

JohnM67 said:


> New pick up by chance from a local store, Parker 75 ciselé, NOS.
> 
> Pre -1979.
> 
> View attachment 16742633
> 
> 
> View attachment 16742634


Congratulations! Wonderful find!


----------



## JohnM67

Mediocre said:


> Congratulations! Wonderful find!


Yes it's a great find. I discovered a pen shop with a lot of NOS going back to the 50s. Parker, Waterman, and Sheaffer mostly.


----------



## bogray57

The pens are amazing, but what about that CLOCK!!!


----------



## JohnM67

bogray57 said:


> The pens are amazing, but what about that CLOCK!!!


We think alike. I asked about it but it's not for sale 🙁

Went back today and got an NOS workhorse, the Parker 45. Made in 1982.


----------



## Sappie66

SaMaster14 said:


> iPhone camera does not do this new beauty justice! It’s also weighted to feel the same weight as a chess piece. North America exclusive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with Sailor’s “zoom” nib!


Tell us about the zoom nib!


----------



## SaMaster14

Sappie66 said:


> Tell us about the zoom nib!


Writes like butter!! 

I have horrible penmanship, but here’s an example. Perfect for signing docs, you can flip the nib and write with the backside, as well, and great for Japanese kanji whenever I need to write that again


----------



## Sappie66

SaMaster14 said:


> Writes like butter!!
> 
> I have horrible penmanship, but here’s an example. Perfect for signing docs, you can flip the nib and write with the backside, as well, and great for Japanese kanji whenever I need to write that again


So the line width varies with the nib angle. That is cool. Might not be great for all applications but that is not the point I suppose!


----------



## SaMaster14

Sappie66 said:


> So the line width varies with the nib angle. That is cool. Might not be great for all applications but that is not the point I suppose!


Exactly!


----------



## Mediocre

That is too cool!!!


----------



## JohnM67

New Pen Day, Aurora Duo Cart.


----------



## Sappie66

Almost as good as new watch day!


----------



## bombaywalla

canuck having trouble following instructions?  
post pix of your writing instrument(s) in this thread.....


----------



## Mediocre

bombaywalla said:


> canuck having trouble following instructions?
> post pix of your writing instrument(s) in this thread.....


Sappie posts pens in here all the time! He probably has one that matches!


----------



## bombaywalla

Mediocre said:


> Sappie posts pens in here all the time! He probably has one that matches!


ah ok! thanks for clarifying.....


----------



## JohnM67

Rare Parker 75 rollerball, thuya finish.


----------



## Sappie66

bombaywalla said:


> canuck having trouble following instructions?
> post pix of your writing instrument(s) in this thread.....


I know I know… just a little follow-up on the “new pen day” idea. And an excuse to show off my newest.


----------



## andrea.b1

My blue Kaigelu


----------



## bmats

What’s inked right now — just a little different from the last time I posed. I have an incoming Leonardo in ebonite, but it got tweaked during shipping so it needs to go back for adjustment. 

Top to bottom: Newton, Montegrappa, Visconti, Omas, Leonardo. Current favorite is the Visconti.


----------



## Sappie66

Just carrying the Visconti VG Starry Night today. The Twsbis in the background stay at the office.


----------



## JohnM67

NOS Sheaffers.
330
440 and 440xg
550


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Montblanc Meisterstück monotone yellow gold 149 Bespoke Small Signature nib...*

Tom K.


----------



## GrouchoM

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16756880
> 
> 
> *~ Montblanc Meisterstück monotone yellow gold 149 Bespoke Small Signature nib...*
> 
> Tom K.


Small signature? It looks like a music nib. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @GrouchoM : Yes, it shares certain characteristics with music nibs.

The ink flow and nib surface are somewhat different, having been fine-tuned to produce a bold yet crisp stroke.

The Montblanc Bespoke nib team in Hamburg, Germany were especially patient in crafting the nib to meet several requirements.

Among the fountain pens on my writing desk, it's one of the most responsive, with superb feedback from any paper surface.

Tom K.


----------



## GrouchoM

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ @GrouchoM : Yes, it shares certain characteristics with music nibs.
> 
> The ink flow and nib surface are somewhat different, having been fine-tuned to produce a bold yet crisp stroke.
> 
> The Montblanc Bespoke nib team in Hamburg, Germany were especially patient in crafting the nib to meet several requirements.
> 
> Among the fountain pens on my writing desk, it's one of the most responsive, with superb feedback from any paper surface.
> 
> Tom K.


I'm Lloyd in the pen community, @Tom Kellie. I've seen many of your pens when you posted them at FPN. Your posts always make me smile. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Mr. Bones

My oldest Parker . Her name is Chanchi.


----------



## SaMaster14

Attending a conference - my set of pens for the day!


----------



## jpwatchme




----------



## jpwatchme

Love when the rotring paint wears a bit and the metal shows through! A small sample of my collection 😂


----------



## GConn

Following the vintage route today!


----------



## VincentG

I carried this daily for years and years, it was a late 80s purchase, I now think of that as "vintage"


----------



## Sappie66

SaMaster14 said:


> Attending a conference - my set of pens for the day!


What’s that in the middle?


----------



## SaMaster14

Sappie66 said:


> What’s that in the middle?


Sailor 1911!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some of mine


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge








*


----------



## Sappie66

Little bitty thing today:
























Kaweco brass Liliput. My cartridge pen.


----------



## Mediocre

Picked up a BP for quick notes at work


----------



## Daruba

Mediocre said:


> Picked up a BP for quick notes at work
> 
> View attachment 16784747
> 
> 
> View attachment 16784749
> 
> 
> View attachment 16784750


It's a beauty! Congrats with your new "Fruit of labor"


----------



## drmdwebb

Parker 51 (early 60s?) with fine nib. This one is a shorty; I also have a "regular" length one


----------



## MTT60

Hi! Here's my small collection of MB's. Two vintage fountain pens and modern ballpoint and pencil.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

JohnM67 said:


> New Pen Day, Aurora Duo Cart.
> 
> View attachment 16746960


Great choice! I have one in that color, love it.


----------



## Sappie66

Lamy Imporium black/gold today, with 14k bouncy M nib. MB Irish Green ink.


----------



## debussychopin

I have only one "nice" pen Ive had for a few years, I carry around to work in my suit, pens are one thing I lose regularly so I'm afraid to collect them. Brand name is Lamy I think it is a German brand name made in China something like that, but I like it a lot. It's stubby, short, has a matte frosted type of black case w gunmetal tips (?) It is a ballpoint pen but it still writes smoothly and evenly great pen.


----------



## Daruba

Today I’m rocking this Mont Blanc rollerbal. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SABIOR

I inked up the Pilot Lucina this morning with a little Waterman Serenity Blue.


----------



## Sappie66

That’s a Pineider Avatar Deluxe with hyperflex nib.


----------



## Mediocre

In the office


----------



## GirchyGirchy

SOTC! After @Mediocre mentioned this thread a couple of times, I figured I'd go ahead and take pictures of my fountain pens. 

I first tried a cheapie Panther fountain pen in middle school, purchased from Big Lots on a whim. It was ok, but not great, so I put it away. Forward to college, and a buddy and I decided to pick some up from the college bookstore. This was around '02...surprisingly they did still stock some. My grandmother gave me some old Sheaffer's school pens as well, and thus began the obsession. 

Like watches, I have a lot of pens, some basic, plenty that are nice, but none that are _really_ nice. They all get used - I keep three inked at a time and take them to work. I've plenty of bottles of ink for them, too. 

The Japanese pens are my favorites, (kind of like my watches), but I'll point out a few other individual ones. I'll probably sell off some of my Karas pens, and continue to pick up random ones from time to time...and a Parker Vacumatic which is notably absent.

I'll make a separate thread for my Parker Jotter ballpoint collection. 

Sailor and Pilot.



Pelikan, Kaweco, my lone Faber-Castell, and Lamy. The Kaweco Student pen is a joy.



Filcao, Stipula, Delta, and Visconti. The Pericle on the far right's my first "nice" fountain pen I picked up at a local store for $50, and the Delta because a fast favorite.



Franklin-Christoph and Herbert Pens.



Karas Kustoms, Bexley (including a Peyton Street Pen Co model with a Sheaffer's NOS section/nib unit), Edison Pens, Carolina Pen Co (aka Jonathon Brooks, creator of magical blanks also used by Franklin-Christoph and others. Both of these were custom ones I ordered).



The rest of my Karas Kustoms (Decograph and Ink models) with a Tactile Turn in the middle.



Conklin and Parker (both new and old).



Couple of Indian ebonites, two Taccias, a Laban, a Cross, a Hero with custom barrel, and three TWSBIs. The Taccia in fall leaf colors and the Laban next to it are two of my surprise favorites.



Some cheapies...Pelikan, Kaweco, Platinum, and Pilot.



Time for the older pens. A couple of NOS Sheaffer's, three more given to me by my FIL, some Parkers, an Eversharp, and two little Merlins.



Another Merlin, and a bunch of Sheaffer's. The striated red one second from the right is my grandmother's pen I had restored.



My grandmother's Sheaffer's school pens, some Jotters, and a few other Parkers.


----------



## drmdwebb

GirchyGirchy said:


> SOTC! After @Mediocre mentioned this thread a couple of times, I figured I'd go ahead and take pictures of my fountain pens.
> 
> I first tried a cheapie Panther fountain pen in middle school, purchased from Big Lots on a whim. It was ok, but not great, so I put it away. Forward to college, and a buddy and I decided to pick some up from the college bookstore. This was around '02...surprisingly they did still stock some. My grandmother gave me some old Sheaffer's school pens as well, and thus began the obsession.
> 
> Like watches, I have a lot of pens, some basic, plenty that are nice, but none that are _really_ nice. They all get used - I keep three inked at a time and take them to work. I've plenty of bottles of ink for them, too.
> 
> The Japanese pens are my favorites, (kind of like my watches), but I'll point out a few other individual ones. I'll probably sell off some of my Karas pens, and continue to pick up random ones from time to time...and a Parker Vacumatic which is notably absent.
> 
> I'll make a separate thread for my Parker Jotter ballpoint collection.
> 
> Sailor and Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelikan, Kaweco, my lone Faber-Castell, and Lamy. The Kaweco Student pen is a joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Filcao, Stipula, Delta, and Visconti. The Pericle on the far right's my first "nice" fountain pen I picked up at a local store for $50, and the Delta because a fast favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin-Christoph and Herbert Pens.
> 
> 
> 
> Karas Kustoms, Bexley (including a Peyton Street Pen Co model with a Sheaffer's NOS section/nib unit), Edison Pens, Carolina Pen Co (aka Jonathon Brooks, creator of magical blanks also used by Franklin-Christoph and others. Both of these were custom ones I ordered).
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my Karas Kustoms (Decograph and Ink models) with a Tactile Turn in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> Conklin and Parker (both new and old).
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Indian ebonites, two Taccias, a Laban, a Cross, a Hero with custom barrel, and three TWSBIs. The Taccia in fall leaf colors and the Laban next to it are two of my surprise favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cheapies...Pelikan, Kaweco, Platinum, and Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the older pens. A couple of NOS Sheaffer's, three more given to me by my FIL, some Parkers, an Eversharp, and two little Merlins.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Merlin, and a bunch of Sheaffer's. The striated red one second from the right is my grandmother's pen I had restored.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother's Sheaffer's school pens, some Jotters, and a few other Parkers.


Wow. Impressive. Seems like you have one for every day of the year


----------



## GirchyGirchy

drmdwebb said:


> Wow. Impressive. Seems like you have one for every day of the year


Yeah, it's kind of scary...buy a few here and there, then 15 years later you take pictures of them and are all like, "oh, bother."


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge*










*Italic Edge Nib*

Tom K.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

BTW, cats love pens.


----------



## Sappie66

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16827417
> 
> 
> *~ Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge*
> 
> View attachment 16827418
> 
> 
> *Italic Edge Nib*
> 
> Tom K.


Very very nice! Can you give us a little italic nib writing sample?


----------



## Mediocre

GirchyGirchy said:


> SOTC! After @Mediocre mentioned this thread a couple of times, I figured I'd go ahead and take pictures of my fountain pens.
> 
> I first tried a cheapie Panther fountain pen in middle school, purchased from Big Lots on a whim. It was ok, but not great, so I put it away. Forward to college, and a buddy and I decided to pick some up from the college bookstore. This was around '02...surprisingly they did still stock some. My grandmother gave me some old Sheaffer's school pens as well, and thus began the obsession.
> 
> Like watches, I have a lot of pens, some basic, plenty that are nice, but none that are _really_ nice. They all get used - I keep three inked at a time and take them to work. I've plenty of bottles of ink for them, too.
> 
> The Japanese pens are my favorites, (kind of like my watches), but I'll point out a few other individual ones. I'll probably sell off some of my Karas pens, and continue to pick up random ones from time to time...and a Parker Vacumatic which is notably absent.
> 
> I'll make a separate thread for my Parker Jotter ballpoint collection.
> 
> Sailor and Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelikan, Kaweco, my lone Faber-Castell, and Lamy. The Kaweco Student pen is a joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Filcao, Stipula, Delta, and Visconti. The Pericle on the far right's my first "nice" fountain pen I picked up at a local store for $50, and the Delta because a fast favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin-Christoph and Herbert Pens.
> 
> 
> 
> Karas Kustoms, Bexley (including a Peyton Street Pen Co model with a Sheaffer's NOS section/nib unit), Edison Pens, Carolina Pen Co (aka Jonathon Brooks, creator of magical blanks also used by Franklin-Christoph and others. Both of these were custom ones I ordered).
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my Karas Kustoms (Decograph and Ink models) with a Tactile Turn in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> Conklin and Parker (both new and old).
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Indian ebonites, two Taccias, a Laban, a Cross, a Hero with custom barrel, and three TWSBIs. The Taccia in fall leaf colors and the Laban next to it are two of my surprise favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Some cheapies...Pelikan, Kaweco, Platinum, and Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the older pens. A couple of NOS Sheaffer's, three more given to me by my FIL, some Parkers, an Eversharp, and two little Merlins.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Merlin, and a bunch of Sheaffer's. The striated red one second from the right is my grandmother's pen I had restored.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother's Sheaffer's school pens, some Jotters, and a few other Parkers.


HEY!!! Glad you made it over!!! Impressive collection, I feel inspired. Will reach out for recommendations in about a month


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Mediocre said:


> HEY!!! Glad you made it over!!! Impressive collection, I feel inspired. Will reach out for recommendations in about a month


Ha, thanks! And please do, I'm always happy to help with obsessions.


----------



## Mediocre

GirchyGirchy said:


> Ha, thanks! And please do, I'm always happy to help with obsessions.



Yay!

What is your preferred Pelikan for casual writing? I want to add a Pelikan to the collection, and I will use it around the office 


What are your thoughts on the capped TT & KK? I only have click models. The capped models present much better from your pics!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Mediocre said:


> What is your preferred Pelikan for casual writing? I want to add a Pelikan to the collection, and I will use it around the office


I don't have a standout within mine - it comes down to your budget and what you think is pretty.  I've always been drawn to the M200/205 and M600/605 series because of the interesting colors.



> What are your thoughts on the capped TT & KK? I only have click models. The capped models present much better from your pics!


The TT is ok, not one of my favorites. As for KK, I'd absolutely go with a Decograph. The Inks are fine, but I like the appearance and functionality of the Decograph better. The new ones have an O-ring which feels nice when closing the cap and keeps it closed well. Just be aware that adding the brass or copper section will increase the weight. I like my "Deco Green" plastic one and turquoise aluminum ones the best.

BTW, if you don't need a clip, the Vertex is fantastic!


----------



## Mediocre

GirchyGirchy said:


> I don't have a standout within mine - it comes down to your budget and what you think is pretty.  I've always been drawn to the M200/205 and M600/605 series because of the interesting colors.
> 
> 
> The TT is ok, not one of my favorites. As for KK, I'd absolutely go with a Decograph. The Inks are fine, but I like the appearance and functionality of the Decograph better. The new ones have an O-ring which feels nice when closing the cap and keeps it closed well. Just be aware that adding the brass or copper section will increase the weight. I like my "Deco Green" plastic one and turquoise aluminum ones the best.
> 
> BTW, if you don't need a clip, the Vertex is fantastic!


[/QUOTE]

Many thanks!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I bought this "writing tool" about 20 years ago. Price was $16


----------



## Tom Kellie

*~ Montblanc Meisterstück Le Grand Glacier Blue EF*










*Montblanc Glacier Blue Pen and Ink*

Tom K.


----------



## Sappie66

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I bought this "writing tool" about 20 years ago. Price was $16
> View attachment 16842850
> View attachment 16842853
> View attachment 16842854
> View attachment 16842855
> View attachment 16842857
> View attachment 16842858
> View attachment 16842859


Is that one of them "tactical" pens? Handy in a dark alley?


----------



## Sappie66

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16843530
> 
> 
> *~ Montblanc Meisterstück Le Grand Glacier Blue EF*
> 
> View attachment 16843532
> 
> 
> *Montblanc Glacier Blue Pen and Ink*
> 
> Tom K.


Love that! Not exactly a tactical pen!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Sappie66 said:


> Is that one of them "tactical" pens? Handy in a dark alley?


Yes 😳









Amazon.com: Uzi Tactical Pen, Ultra Durable Aircraft Aluminum with DNA Catcher, Real Ballpoint, Gun Metal : Office Products


Buy Uzi Tactical Pen, Ultra Durable Aircraft Aluminum with DNA Catcher, Real Ballpoint, Gun Metal: Ballpoint Pens - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sappie66

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Yes 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Uzi Tactical Pen, Ultra Durable Aircraft Aluminum with DNA Catcher, Real Ballpoint, Gun Metal : Office Products
> 
> 
> Buy Uzi Tactical Pen, Ultra Durable Aircraft Aluminum with DNA Catcher, Real Ballpoint, Gun Metal: Ballpoint Pens - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Have you used the DNA Catcher function yet?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Sappie66 said:


> Have you used the DNA Catcher function yet?


As soon as I bought it, I had to try it on drywall......effective 😑


----------



## Sappie66

I suppose my aluminum Diplomat pens, like this Elox, could be plenty tactical. No DNA Catcher though.


----------



## Sappie66

So much nib creep. Happens every time with different pens when I use Iroshizuku inks. Happens with shin-kai, yama-budo, and this ama-iro. Love the colors but won’t be buying anymore of that shyte.


----------



## mebiuspower

Took a picture of these beauties at the MB boutique at Malpensa airport back in June... didn't buy them then but the idea to get my hands on these stuck to my head.

Ended up getting the Blue Hour rollerball used and got the Glacier fountain pen new last week.


----------



## Sappie66

mebiuspower said:


> Took a picture of these beauties at the MB boutique at Malpensa airport back in June... didn't buy them then but the idea to get my hands on these stuck to my head.
> 
> Ended up getting the Blue Hour rollerball used and got the Glacier fountain pen new last week.
> 
> View attachment 16870426


Love those! Been thinking I needed a blue MB fountain pen. Thinking of the 80 Days.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

NOOOOOOOOOOO

My Mont Blanc Rotary Metal Starwalker fell apart today


----------



## Subzero46

Nothing spectacular….

Lamy AS ballpoint
Lamy AS fountain
Waterman Expert ballpoint
Waterman Expert Deluxe fountain
Mont Blanc Classic fountain


----------



## Mediocre

papajulietwhiskey said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> My Mont Blanc Rotary Metal Starwalker fell apart today


Warranty?


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I wish...


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Mediocre said:


> Warranty?


Thank you for the advice 

Sadly, I've had it for about 10+ years, so I doubt it is still under warranty...

And I bought it second hand, not from an AD...


----------



## ChetGatsby

Visconti **** Sapien Lava Bronze with bronze hardware and part lava body. There's a raw aesthetic in Visconti's fountain pen. One of my favourites.


----------



## GConn

H0m0 is all *** in you post 😆😆😆 I guess it got recognised as cursing lol

The Visconti is one of the few iconic ones that escaped my buying mania, it was in the shortlist when I finally stopped buying pens! Super nice item though! Enjoy!


----------



## TimeCapsoul

I can barely read my own writing it’s so bad so I only use it to write the occasional check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

ChetGatsby said:


> Visconti **** Sapien Lava Bronze with bronze hardware and part lava body. There's a raw aesthetic in Visconti's fountain pen. One of my favourites.
> 
> View attachment 16950407


One of my favorites too:


----------



## ChetGatsby

I have a proclivity for thick fountains, and Pelikan makes a mean, classic one in its Souveran M1000. This has been my go-to pen for a while for its simple dignity in black and gold combination.


----------



## Sappie66

ChetGatsby said:


> I have a proclivity for thick fountains, and Pelikan makes a mean, classic one in its Souveran M1000. This has been my go-to pen for a while for its simple dignity in black and gold combination.
> 
> View attachment 16968274


A true beauty!!


----------



## GConn

GConn said:


> How do you find the Montegrappas? Writing-wise. NeroUno was one of the first ones I got, *and the last Montegrappa I ever paid money for*.


Ok, I lied!!  just got another one. This one has a ton of feedback but writes well. Pics incoming after the sun rises


----------



## GConn

I found this laying around for 70% off, sooo...I had to 

Despite my negativity towards montegrappa, it does write pretty good. A bit wide for a medium but still happy. Had a hard time taking photos that could show colour shades, photography is clearly not my strongest skill!


----------



## GrouchoM

GConn said:


> View attachment 16981323
> 
> View attachment 16981322
> 
> View attachment 16981325
> 
> View attachment 16981320
> 
> 
> View attachment 16981321
> 
> 
> I found this laying around for 70% off, sooo...I had to
> 
> Despite my negativity towards montegrappa, it does write pretty good. A bit wide for a medium but still happy. Had a hard time taking photos that could show colour shades, photography is clearly not my strongest skill!


Is it comfortable? The section looks oddly shaped. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## GConn

GrouchoM said:


> Is it comfortable? The section looks oddly shaped.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


It doesn't look odd, it is odd  I don't use pens for extended periods so it doesn't really matter to me. 

Generally I do hate metallic sections with this shape and no "stop" at the bottom. Oddly enough, I found this one comfortable, but reviews mention it is painfully uncomfortable. So I guess it is a matter of personal preference & anatomy 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GConn

Just tried it, I think I just hold this pen from the upper part of the section, maybe that's why it doesn't annoy me. I hadn't noticed before, but now that you mentioned it I had to test it and find out!


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge on a Graf von Faber-Castell Pencil*

Tom K.


----------



## GrouchoM

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 17010180
> 
> 
> ~ *Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge on a Graf von Faber-Castell Pencil*
> 
> Tom K.


How wide is that Italic nib, Tom? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ChetGatsby

Rotating the watch to a green dial fifty fathom bathyscaphe and the pen to the namiki emperor vermillion urushi, for the fall.


----------



## welldressed




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ @GrouchoM :

Others have measured it at 2.1 mm.

Fritz Schimpf's marketing materials note 1.3 mm as the width of horizontal strokes.

It's a lovely nib, easy to use, highly responsive to fingertip control.

Tom K.


----------



## pepperythallium

Machine Era Markup Pen in Black DLC.


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Montblanc x Fritz Schimpf 149 Italic Edge with STOWA Marine Classic 40 Bronze*

Tom K.


----------



## walt hamm

My collection, from left to right

Jinhao 992, commonly referred to as a "homage" to Sailor Procolor pens. The nib/ink flow is nice but the body is cheap plastic.
Monteverde Prima--a nice pen and the converter screws in which is a nice touch.
Levenger True-Writer--the rose gold clip and bands got to me. The ivory colored plastic provided a nice background for the rose gold.
Sailor 1911 Promenade--a spectacular pen. Comfortable, starts without issue even if not used for a few weeks and the ink flows nicely.
Sheaffer No Nonsense--the brand/model I used in elementary school. The model was introduced in 1969.
Cross Solo Radiance--a nice pen. Picked up for a song. The pen is much better than most Cross pens.
Unknown "Porcelin" pen. Got it cheap and was attracted to it because it was unusual. New it cost a couple of dollars and it has brass tubes covered with "porcelin"
Sailor Procolor 4 Seasons Stardust. It is a Sailor and has sparkles. A nice back up to the 1911

The case: The local cigar/smoke shop sells the empty boxes for $1. This one came with the tray.

I wonder if posting a "homage" pen will stir up the members and an ensuring war about "homages" will occur.


----------



## Sappie66

walt hamm said:


> My collection, from left to right
> 
> Jinhao 992, commonly referred to as a "homage" to Sailor Procolor pens. The nib/ink flow is nice but the body is cheap plastic.
> Monteverde Prima--a nice pen and the converter screws in which is a nice touch.
> Levenger True-Writer--the rose gold clip and bands got to me. The ivory colored plastic provided a nice background for the rose gold.
> Sailor 1911 Promenade--a spectacular pen. Comfortable, starts without issue even if not used for a few weeks and the ink flows nicely.
> Sheaffer No Nonsense--the brand/model I used in elementary school. The model was introduced in 1969.
> Cross Solo Radiance--a nice pen. Picked up for a song. The pen is much better than most Cross pens.
> Unknown "Porcelin" pen. Got it cheap and was attracted to it because it was unusual. New it cost a couple of dollars and it has brass tubes covered with "porcelin"
> Sailor Procolor 4 Seasons Stardust. It is a Sailor and has sparkles. A nice back up to the 1911
> 
> The case: The local cigar/smoke shop sells the empty boxes for $1. This one came with the tray.
> 
> I wonder if posting a "homage" pen will stir up the members and an ensuring war about "homages" will occur.
> 
> View attachment 17057152


Great use of a cigar box!


----------



## ChetGatsby

matching Taccia Winter's Breath in beautiful raden and rankaku with Breitling Navitimer for the winter.


----------



## Sappie66

Rose gold twins:
















Well, nib only. Bronze otherwise.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Mediocre

Apologies for my hand writing, mediocre at work. Getting familiar with the pen as well


----------



## Mr. Bones

Ooly's band.


----------



## JonInAtl

Christmas gift. 
Lanier Pens custom “Pine cone and Copper Art Deco”.


----------



## SaMaster14

Have to bring a pen (or 3) on vacation!


----------



## debussychopin

I'm waiting for the arrival of this visconti pen. Not familiar with the brand but from what I read they seem to make a good pen on the entry level luxury side. This was a good price on joma so picked it up..


----------



## Mediocre

debussychopin said:


> I'm waiting for the arrival of this visconti pen. Not familiar with the brand but from what I read they seem to make a good pen on the entry level luxury side. This was a good price on joma so picked it up..
> View attachment 17131752


I own one and find it great, post up upon arrival!


----------



## debussychopin

Mediocre said:


> I own one and find it to great, post up upon arrival!


You find it too great or something else? Trying to read into your mistype there.


----------



## Mediocre

debussychopin said:


> You find it too great or something else? Trying to read into your mistype there.


Ah, no clue how "to" snuck in there. Phone typo. I find it great, use it regularly at the office


----------



## Mediocre

Sailor 1911 L, Fine


----------



## debussychopin

Also getting this montegrappa ballpoint pen. Looks nice. The website is shopworn, never heard of it before, hope it's a good site. They have good prices on montegrappa pens.


----------



## Mediocre

debussychopin said:


> View attachment 17134670
> 
> Also getting this montegrappa ballpoint pen. Looks nice. The website is shopworn, never heard of it before, hope it's a good site. They have good prices on montegrappa pens.


I like that color combo!


----------



## debussychopin

Haven't received any of my pens yet but I've been on a pen purchase spree high. Ugh. 
Bought this one. Visconti Rembrandt. Looks cool. Ballpoint of course but was cheap at $49 new. Anyone have a Rembrandt?


----------



## Mediocre

debussychopin said:


> Haven't received any of my pens yet but I've been on a pen purchase spree high. Ugh.
> Bought this one. Visconti Rembrandt. Looks cool. Ballpoint of course but was cheap at $49 new. Anyone have a Rembrandt?
> View attachment 17140332


I have a white Rembrandt fp. You are going to enjoy it. That picture does not do it justice


----------



## debussychopin

Mediocre said:


> I have a white Rembrandt fp. You are going to enjoy it. That picture does not do it justice


THANKS!!!!


----------



## debussychopin

Also this one here was at a closeout price last week (coupons not applicable due to closeout price) for $78









I'm quickly going down this rabbit hole


----------



## debussychopin

Kind of futile for me to continue posting a "final purchase" when I keep seeing more and more artistic viscontis. Their van gogh series to me looks incredible. 

Someone/mediocre please tell me I'm looking at something akin to an Invicta 60mm monster. Or please tell me some negative points of the brand visconti. There must be. I hardly see anyone talk about this brand. 
Argghh!!


----------



## GrouchoM

debussychopin said:


> Kind of futile for me to continue posting a "final purchase" when I keep seeing more and more artistic viscontis. Their van gogh series to me looks incredible.
> 
> Someone/mediocre please tell me I'm looking at something akin to an Invicta 60mm monster. Or please tell me some negative points of the brand visconti. There must be. I hardly see anyone talk about this brand.
> Argghh!!


Their fountain pens often have problematic nibs that need adjustment. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Mediocre

debussychopin said:


> Kind of futile for me to continue posting a "final purchase" when I keep seeing more and more artistic viscontis. Their van gogh series to me looks incredible.
> 
> Someone/mediocre please tell me I'm looking at something akin to an Invicta 60mm monster. Or please tell me some negative points of the brand visconti. There must be. I hardly see anyone talk about this brand.
> Argghh!!


Just wait until you start exploring other brands along with Visconti LOL


----------

